# Testing the 1.8T PnP AEM infinity standalone EMS >>>>



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

It's been a long time coming, but it's time for me to dive into standalone engine management with my Audi TT build. It is one of the things that I feel have been lacking to push the engine's development to it's full potential. The unit I'm about to run is the newly released AEM infinity plug and play for the 1.8t -- I'm also Beta testing Haldex electronic AWD integration into the unit for AEM. 

Why AEM? Because of the capability of the Infinity EMS, the ease of install being plug-and-play, the cost/performance value, and the wide support based (there is not one major tuner in the world that doesn't provide AEM tuning services and support). I will not post a laundry list of bullet point features because this is not an advertisement for the product, I am simply sharing the option and my journey using the unit with the community. 

The important thing to know is that the tuning logic of this unit is VE-based (a big step up from their previous EMS 1 and 2). This means that a single volumetric efficiency map is at the core of the tuning which makes everything simpler, more precise, and most importantly consistent. The unit also have processing speed/power only found in super exotic standalones that are much more expensive. For example, the Infinity calculates and corrects injector pulses every 1/10th of a microsecond (there are 1,000 microseconds in 1 millisecond). So it's an understatement to say that the speed and precision to the speed density fueling model is mind boggling. 

I'm waiting for a break in the stupid NY weather to dive into the install and start with the beta testing. I'll do my best to take pics and document what's involved with the installation, setup, initial start, and tuning process. Stay tuned! 

ECU 


















1.8T Jumper harness



















3.5 bar true manifold pressure sensor (MAP). Comes with 1.8t conversion pigtail to stay 100% PnP with the factory harness. The decision however was made to not support the Vag pressure sensor for its obvious performance limitations.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

The car is a 2001 225 Audi TT track dog with the following mods:

IE rods
SEM intake manifold 
GTT-X hybrid turbo with some custom work
E85 comversion running old deka 630 cc injectors
Inline high flow fuel pump
GM coil conversion
Custom downpipe with 4" expansion chamber


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm very interested in watching this. The Infinity is really popular with the MotoIQ guys and its capabilities are amazing. Good luck!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

In it to win.


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks like a win :thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

opcorn:opcorn::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Very interested. I am 4 bar map..wish they supported that but I'm sure what they're using is awesome. 

Cost if I may ask?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Really interested to see the upcoming updates. And really curious how this performs with the haldex. Perfect option for my 20v swap into r32 shell


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Very interested. I am 4 bar map..wish they supported that but I'm sure what they're using is awesome.
> 
> Cost if I may ask?


AEM has a variety of supported MAP sensors for every flavor under the sun. I choose the default MAP in the 1.8T kit because 3.5 bar/50 psi is the range I'll be using in my application. However, you can opt for their 5 bar/75 psi one if you whish to boost to the moon. 

Cost is something I can't (per forum rules due to my affiliation with AEM) and won't discuss in this thread so it doesn't take away from my personal use and experience with the unit as an enthusiast. Price should available for those interested on AEM's website and dealers. :beer:



One-Eight GTI said:


> Really interested to see the upcoming updates. And really curious how this performs with the haldex. Perfect option for my 20v swap into r32 shell


The Haldex integration is what I'm guinea piggying for, and once fully tested should be seemless (just like if the OEM ECU was still in charge). The Haldex-integrated PnP bundle will be officially released only when fully sorted, so nothing to be concerned about by the normal end-user.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Is that a new o2 sensor I see? Are they using one of the newer generation o2 sensors with the ECU?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

groggory said:


> Is that a new o2 sensor I see? Are they using one of the newer generation o2 sensors with the ECU?


Yes, that's an O2 sensor you're spotting. The infinity is capable of handling any old or newer generations O2 sensors (multiple ones too), but the basic/default bundle is setup to use the existing wideband sensor through the 1.8t factory harness. 

Basically, the system as a plug and play unit is build to utilize factory sensors to keep it simple to install and run. A few factory sensors were left out and not supported, but that's because they're either a limit to performace (Vag native pressure sensor), or pointless to the tuning logic and required algorithms. The factoy MAF is an example of that last point, if using the speed/density model (which I strongly recommend), there is no need for it -- however, all common type of MAF sensors, including the vag ones, are within the control capabilty of the unit if one chooses for some odd reason to go with a mass air model of airflow calculation. The system, I should note, is capable of handling multiple MAFs (they have done so with newer twin bank BMWs since their MAFs are usable and lightyears ahead of the VAG 1.8t generation ones in terms of range and performance). 

PS: As far as the sensors spotted, my car is a narrow banded 2001 TT, and although I have widebands sensors monitering AFR, I wanted to keep the gauge seperate for redundancy and start fresh with a new sensor for the Standalone (not necessary for most as they're already wideband).


----------



## Sim (Jun 27, 2002)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> For example, the Infinity calculates and corrects injector pulses every 1/10th of a microsecond (there are 1,000 microseconds in 1 millisecond).


No way! Please do not confuse timing resolution with mainloop frequency!
Also, do port injection engines need higher injection resolution than lets say 0.005ms at all?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Sim said:


> No way! Please do not confuse timing resolution with mainloop frequency!
> Also, do port injection engines need higher injection resolution than lets say 0.005ms at all?


If the architecture of the Infinity ECU is setup appropriately, having a loop that updates the injectors at 10MHz is completely feasible.


----------



## Sim (Jun 27, 2002)

groggory said:


> If the architecture of the Infinity ECU is setup appropriately, having a loop that updates the injectors at 10MHz is completely feasible.


Updating the ON/OFF state of the injectors (timing resolution) is *NOT EQUAL* to calculating (updating, correcting) injection pulse widths (inj. on times). There is no sense, nor processing poweravailable to recalculate everything (including analog to digital conversions) on a 200mhz processor at 10MHz.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Sim said:


> No way! Please do not confuse timing resolution with mainloop frequency!


I wish I had a way (or knowledge) to fact-check the advertised processor and correlate that to actual real life instruction-processing power, but I don't. I do not think however that AEM, using the same 200 MHZ processor found in other "big time" standalone, would have somehow inherited lesser MIPS (millions of instructions per second). It is well known (especially to someone like you) that this processor used is capable of 400 MIPS when the average standalone operate with 50 MIPS ... or less. 

Anyway, it is a technicality and if it makes everyone happy, I'll remove the advertised processing capabilty from my post so a promising thread don't get derailed over that... :beer::beer:

PS: BTW, there is more than one processor on board with the Infinity, and the actual load is shared. But I'm sure it's something that you are aware of with your knowledge of that kind of stuff.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Sim said:


> Also, do port injection engines need higher injection resolution than lets say 0.005ms at all?


This question is something I feel more comfortable and equipped to answer/discuss. In my experience, the answer is yes! 

Relying on speed density for example requires much higher injection resolution than what's enough on say a MAF based airflow model. I know firsthand of this because I have converted a couple of Mitsubishi Eclipses and one EVO from MAF to speed density. The drawback in both generation eclipses and the much newer Evo ecu was that the injection resolution always lacked behind, and didn't have enough speed to make pulse width corrections on-par with the MAF based logic. This to me is a fact. 

I've been a proponent of using and retaining MAF control in the VAG ecu for years, and systematically refused to jump on the Mafless bandwagon that became trendy with 1.8t ECU tuning. The reason I knew it wouldn't be an ideal situation was because the injection resolution on the factory ECUs would never make it what it could be if the MAF was helping (just look at the lack of AFR curve resolution in the 1.8t ECU even with the pulse width correction fest that happens).

Well higher than 0.005 ms IS what makes speed density based fueling not only possible, but with resolution that makes the fueling curves from a 1.8t ecu (with a MAF) totally subpar.


----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)

I didn't know about the Haldex integration!!! 


Things to do this year... This, Bilstien HD's, and a clutch... ha.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

225TTed said:


> I didn't know about the Haldex integration!!!
> 
> 
> Things to do this year... This, Bilstien HD's, and a clutch... ha.


I don't think you can go wrong with a standalone with this capability. Doooo it!!!

Eye-opening video of what this thing is capable of:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LkdEGeVWZgk


----------



## Sim (Jun 27, 2002)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Well higher than 0.005 ms IS what makes speed density based fueling not only possible, but with resolution that makes the fueling curves from a 1.8t ecu (with a MAF) totally subpar.


So you say there will be a considerable (measurable) difference in A/F if you inject (lets say) 12.005ms instead of 12.000ms on 6000 rpm @ full load?! Take a 1200cc/min injector, that will inject 20cc/sec, 0.02cc/ms and 0.0001cc/0.005ms. There is no way a lambda sensor (or an engine could notice) that little amount of change in fueling at all! 0.0001cc fuel (gasoline) weighs roughly 0.000075g. A 400HP car flows ~320g/s of air, which needs ~26.6g/s fuel injected (to achieve a 12:1 A/F). Nobody on earth will prove me that change in 26.6g/s to 26.600075g/s will make ANY difference to the fueling. Even the inertia of an injector will yield higher injection errors by orders of magnitude! ...and that is with 5 microsec resolution!

Infinitys (undoubtly) high timing resoution is completely unnecessary, has no practical benefits or value at all (except for marketing BS).


----------



## Sim (Jun 27, 2002)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with a standalone with this capability. Doooo it!!!


Depends on pricing. There are (will be) other true PnP units (with factory MAF and MAP support) including haldex drive released soon .


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Sim said:


> Depends on pricing. There are (will be) other true PnP units (with factory MAF and MAP support) including haldex drive released soon .


I love it. New tuning option appears, and all of a sudden there's another similar product on the way....*SOON!* Will it be.......*TWO WEEKS???????????????????????* :laugh:


----------



## Sim (Jun 27, 2002)

20v master said:


> I love it. New tuning option appears, and all of a sudden there's another similar product on the way....*SOON!* Will it be.......*TWO WEEKS???????????????????????* :laugh:


No, currently being under beta testing. Also i am not about to hijack Marcus' thread! Looking forward read to his experiences! opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

20v master said:


> I love it. New tuning option appears, and all of a sudden there's another similar product on the way....*SOON!* Will it be.......*TWO WEEKS???????????????????????* :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Sim said:


> So you say there will be a considerable (measurable) difference in A/F if you inject (lets say) 12.005ms instead of 12.000ms on 6000 rpm @ full load?! Take a 1200cc/min injector, that will inject 20cc/sec, 0.02cc/ms and 0.0001cc/0.005ms. There is no way a lambda sensor (or an engine could notice) that little amount of change in fueling at all! 0.0001cc fuel (gasoline) weighs roughly 0.000075g. A 400HP car flows ~320g/s of air, which needs ~26.6g/s fuel injected (to achieve a 12:1 A/F). Nobody on earth will prove me that change in 26.6g/s to 26.600075g/s will make ANY difference to the fueling. Even the inertia of an injector will yield higher injection errors by orders of magnitude! ...and that is with 5 microsec resolution!
> 
> Infinitys (undoubtly) high timing resoution is completely unnecessary, has no practical benefits or value at all (except for marketing BS).


There is a bit of picking and choosing parts of what I said to try to validate your point. If anything, you introduced the 0.005ms value, with the unit's processing capability, way more than the 0.005ms extra injection speed is possible. That's what makes a tangible, measurable difference in actual AFR curve resolution.

The second part of your statement, I struggle to grasp. First you questioned the processing capability, now it is "unnecessary" and has no practical benefits. That's like saying to a car enthusiast that all the extra power is unnecessary... in some cases that may be true, but it is definitely a nice problem to have in every single case . The unit discussed here has countless other features, including, innate auxiliary channels, developer channels, and ability to add new plugins to make it serve you breakfast if that's what you're into -- so the processing power does have real life use beside "marketing BS" IMO. 

I am sure that your option will be a great addition to the community ... when it comes out. This thread is about this specific option and what it brings to the table. Hoping we can have threads discussing all these new options in the near future without derailment over semantics (aka having too much processing power on an ECU :laugh. :beer::beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Sim said:


> Depends on pricing. There are (will be) other true PnP units (with factory MAF and MAP support) including haldex drive released soon .


What are you proposing? Go with maestro until said other budget true PnP hits the shelves. :laugh:

If I was in the business of nitpicking, I'd say that "factory MAP support" is impossible. Why? Because we don't have a MAP. The sensor needs to be placed post throttle-blade and have negative pressure capability to be a MAP (which stands for Manifold Absolute Pressure and could over and/or under atmospheric).

I don't see how supporting highly limiting archaic OEM sensors (Vag MAF and positive pressure sensor) would make practical sense in a modern ECU solution, but again what do I know.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

[email protected] Motorsports said:


> :laugh:


Don't worry Don, it's in *BETA* stage now. :laugh:


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

what about us A4 folks, are we gettin any love from this? :heart:
Sendt a few emails to Vipec/Link about the PNP unit they sell, but never got a better answer than `its on a list of likely match` :thumbdown:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

I got a chance to install the unit. The process, including removal of the OEM ecu, took me less than 10 minutes (it will be a bit more time for regular cars since my ecu was free of the chastity brace and I don't have a rain tray to remove).

It's as simple as unpluging the harness from the ECU and snapping the jumper harness in it's place. I have the ecu nicely tucked away above the cabin filter area. It couldn't be more simple. :thumbup::thumbup:

I should have the software installed on my tuning laptop today and hopefully get it setup and started over the weekend. :beer:


Detailed pic of the weather proof USB ports












Side by side with OEM











Jumper harness laid over the existing factory setup












Jumper plugged in











Installed and tucked away. The extra plugs are for auxiliaries (main, true MAP sensor, and ethanol content sensor for full flex fuel integration )


----------



## Sim (Jun 27, 2002)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> There is a bit of picking and choosing parts of what I said to try to validate your point. If anything, you introduced the 0.005ms value, with the unit's processing capability, way more than the 0.005ms extra injection speed is possible. That's what makes a tangible, measurable difference in actual AFR curve resolution.


I would respectfully disagree, that you can measure +-5 microsec injection pulse width difference in the AFR curve (part throttle and full load situations).


----------



## Sim (Jun 27, 2002)

20v master said:


> Don't worry Don, it's in *BETA* stage now. :laugh:


You may have missed this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6887186-Looking-for-info-on-self-tuning-with-Nefmoto-TunerPro-etc/page2


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Sim said:


> I would respectfully disagree, that you can measure +-5 microsec injection pulse width difference in the AFR curve (part throttle and full load situations).


Again, the 0.005 ms is a unit of time introduced by nobody else but you. I guess you are proposing that injection pulse width control and corrections are at the limit what is usable and perceivable on an AFR curve with the slow (in my book) factory ecu processing capability. I guess I'll just respectfully agree to disagree since it's becoming quite apparent that you're not going to let it go.



Sim said:


> You may have missed this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...n-self-tuning-with-Nefmoto-TunerPro-etc/page2


Now that your point is made and other future options are thrown in the mix, can you help us discuss this standalone as an option for the community. Your input in discussing this particular tuning solution is welcome and you'll have plenty of opportunity to get into yours/other alternatives in their own dedicated thread. :beer:


----------



## Sim (Jun 27, 2002)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Again, the 0.005 ms is a unit of time introduced by nobody else but you. I guess you are proposing that injection pulse width control and corrections are at the limit what is usable and perceivable on an AFR curve with the slow (in my book) factory ecu processing capability. I guess I'll just respectfully agree to disagree since it's becoming quite apparent that you're not going to let it go.


We can go higher... Motec M800, ViPEC i44/i88 have a timing resolution of 0.01ms. Simply there is no point in going into the sub microsecond territory with port injection. The actual hardware (injectors in this case) can not handle the increased resolution at all (physics)! That is a bit hilarious (for me) that AEM (and you, too) are highlighting this feature which has little to no effect on the "theoretically ahcievable" maximum power of the engine in question...

Furthermore, simply just omitting MAF and calling it a performance limiting factor (sure, above 350/400 HP it is) just because the guys at AEM did not want to fiddle and tweak their algorithm to work well with our MAFs (turbo car with compressor surge and other goodies), ... is a bit harsh IMHO. The "Vag native pressure sensor" as you call it, is just as good as any other pressure sensor (within its range), which actually CAN measure vac. It's the engineers at VW/Audi who decided to place it where there is no vac at the most of the times. This model of course does not conform with the majority of the available management units out there, but i would call it a shortcoming of those...

Let me apologize for my reactions, but i felt that i needed to clear these things up right at the beginning - as i already shared my thoughts regarding to this in an other thread. Your opinion is probably different, but believe me i also do see the other side of the coin, too.  I agree that upgrading from a practically alpha-n based ECU to a true speed density one (in a race car) is a step forward in the right direction! :beer:



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Now that your point is made and other future options are thrown in the mix, can you help us discuss this standalone as an option for the community. Your input in discussing this particular tuning solution is welcome and you'll have plenty of opportunity to get into yours/other alternatives in their own dedicated thread. :beer:


 :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Sim said:


> You may have missed this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6887186-Looking-for-info-on-self-tuning-with-Nefmoto-TunerPro-etc/page2


Last post was five months ago, so yeah I missed it.


----------



## Sim (Jun 27, 2002)

20v master said:


> Last post was five months ago, so yeah I missed it.


I am trying not to get banned due to unpaid advertising. :laugh:


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

This ecu has worked awesome. Ive had it on my car since before releasing. We've done a bunch of testing and have nothing but great things happening with my car. By far a much better solution for any car over the 500whp range and looking for amazing boost control and traction control.:beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

L.I.VW13 said:


> This ecu has worked awesome. Ive had it on my car since before releasing. We've done a bunch of testing and have nothing but great things happening with my car. By far a much better solution for any car over the 500whp range and looking for amazing boost control and traction control.:beer:


That's awesome, thanks for chiming in! Your sig and screen name says Long Island is that LI NY?


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Talking about processing power, I would say that the reason a lot of aftermarket ECUs do not run bigger processors is because of heat. However, with newer technologies that allow ECUs to run higher frequencies on less power consumption, I would also say that it is not really a problem anymore. As for the benefits? To me, comparing with the specifications of other ECUs (mainly the i88, as that is what I have), it does seem almost pointless (other than marketing). At least, for now it does; until we can get some real-world data showing the benefits of a higher clocked processor. AEM claims it can calculate things faster, but how much faster? Enough to make any kind of noticeable difference? And also, a lot of other factors come into play as well now. How well is AEM's firmware for its Infinity ECUs written? The tuning software itself? Things like that. However, the faster processor might be the reason that the Infinity ECU is also able to transfer/log data at faster rates than other stand-alone units. Also, it might also play a role in the integrated wideband controller (a VERY cool feature, I might add).
According to AEM, the Infinity can calculate injector pulse width up to 1/10th of a microsecond. Sounds pretty amazing, but how useful is it really? Does it make much of a difference if it's calculating your injector staying open for 12.8361 ms really that helpful? As was pointed out before, how much fuel does that translate to when you talk about .0001 ms? It will definitely be a wait and see thing. But, I am interested to find out more.

The Infinity ECU definitely seems like a viable choice, no doubt (especially at its price point). For someone who already has stand-alone, it probably isn't worth swapping over to though.
Also, no hating in this post, just voicing some opinions and maybe a fact or 2 (if I'm lucky). Just wanted to add a little to the discussion and get in for more discussions to come. I would like to add that I'm more into this discussion, though, in terms of the computing aspect of the stand-alone engine management than the actual tuning itself as I do not have as much experience with engine tuning as some of the others in this thread. eace:




Pisko said:


> what about us A4 folks, are we gettin any love from this? :heart:
> Sendt a few emails to Vipec/Link about the PNP unit they sell, but never got a better answer than `its on a list of likely match` :thumbdown:


What about us? Unless you're AEB, any PnP setup for a VW/Audi transverse car should work. I have heard of people swapping stock ECUs from longitudinal to transverse and vice versa. There may be one or 2 things different, but not enough that should stop you from getting a PnP setup, And, they'd be simple fixes once you have the stand-alone set up in the car. :thumbup:


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

Chris164935 said:


> What about us? Unless you're AEB, any PnP setup for a VW/Audi transverse car should work. I have heard of people swapping stock ECUs from longitudinal to transverse and vice versa. There may be one or 2 things different, but not enough that should stop you from getting a PnP setup, And, they'd be simple fixes once you have the stand-alone set up in the car. :thumbup:


I got a bit carried away with this, so I sendt Aem an email.
they responded within the hour, and said the tech dep would look into it. I just gave them a heads up that if it was confirmed that it would work on the londitudinal platform, they could double the market they are aiming for:thumbup:= more $$$$$

My car is a 2004 btw, 06A ftw:beer:


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> That's awesome, thanks for chiming in! Your sig and screen name says Long Island is that LI NY?


Yes, Long Island ny. I work at ffe with ed and Chris miller racing


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Pisko said:


> I got a bit carried away with this, so I sendt Aem an email.
> they responded within the hour, and said the tech dep would look into it. I just gave them a heads up that if it was confirmed that it would work on the londitudinal platform, they could double the market they are aiming for:thumbup:= more $$$$$
> 
> My car is a 2004 btw, 06A ftw:beer:


I don't see why it wouldn't work. A lot of the pins on the ECUs are the same from wiring diagrams I found online (compared to the diagrams I have in my Bentley for B5 A4s). I think the only real snag you might run into is with the electronic thermostat. But, I'm sure that could easily be figured out (most likely have to convert to a mechanical setup, could probably use the AWM B5 thermostat housing).

Also, doing a quick search, I see there are a couple (or at least one) B6 A4s running the Vi-PEC PnP ECU.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

^^^ I'm glad the thread started a discussion about the new option, that was the intent behind it :thumbup:. It's also refreshing to see member with interest, it should be awesome when we have a few 1.8t on it, sharing/comparing notes. Really looking forward to where this goes for us as a community! :beer:


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

Chris164935 said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't work. A lot of the pins on the ECUs are the same from wiring diagrams I found online (compared to the diagrams I have in my Bentley for B5 A4s). I think the only real snag you might run into is with the electronic thermostat. But, I'm sure that could easily be figured out (most likely have to convert to a mechanical setup, could probably use the AWM B5 thermostat housing).
> 
> Also, doing a quick search, I see there are a couple (or at least one) B6 A4s running the Vi-PEC PnP ECU.


Yeah, here is atleast one with vipec.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-72L9dcV_w0


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

L.I.VW13 said:


> Yes, Long Island ny. I work at ffe with ed and Chris miller racing


Small world! I'm on the Island as well, maybe you've seen my car at Ed's (pic on first page). :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Price is awesome versus the vipec.
I called them and they said I could have the 8h unit in 3 days with all my options I want blah blah. 

I'm seriously considering this in the future.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah it's Way cheaper than vipec, plus where I live there are a lot more people used to tuning aem, not that they can't figure out vipec, probably quicker using one tuners are more familier with though 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Exactly. A more wide spread tuning language and user interface. Nothing but winning for this AEM unit. 

Very stoked


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> ^^^ I'm glad the thread started a discussion about the new option, that was the intent behind it :thumbup:. It's also refreshing to see member with interest, it should be awesome when we have a few 1.8t on it, sharing/comparing notes. Really looking forward to where this goes for us as a community! :beer:


My intent was more to show that this PnP EMS (the AEM one) should be compatible with Pisko's A4, not to inform about other PnP stand-alone options. But, if anyone is interested in the other options, there are threads for them as well. :beer:

Anyway, what has probably interested me the most with these newer stand-alone ECUs is the full CAN integration. I assume when you talk about the Haldex controller setup, it uses the CAN system to measure wheel speed? Does the setup you're testing allow for traction control based on 4 wheel speed sensors or only 2 as listed in the features of the Infinity 6? Any other plans for CAN integration? I'm currently using my CAN setup from the Vi-PEC for a digital dash display. Hoping I can test it out once my new turbo manifold setup arrives.
Also, does the Infinity 6 EMS come with a base file to get the motor started? Things such as DBW functionality maps, proper setup of the cam position sensor and the crank position sensor, etc? Or, do you have to manually input all the new information before first start-up? Obviously, you'll have to set up for the GM coils and different injectors prior to first start... Just curious about the other basic things.

EDIT: Also, the ability to install an ethanol content sensor is a very nice addition. Probably the other thing that makes this a very nice PnP setup over others, the ability to add other things seems to be a lot easier. I know with the Vi-PEC PnP unit, you'd have to wire anything new to the ECU connector itself, but the AEM harness comes with a 12-pin Deutsch connector to expand.


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ya real bargain lol 1500 bucks. I don't see how this is cheaper. Looks cool though


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Price is awesome versus the vipec.
> I called them and they said I could have the 8h unit in 3 days with all my options I want blah blah.
> 
> I'm seriously considering this in the future.





One-Eight GTI said:


> Yeah it's Way cheaper than vipec, plus where I live there are a lot more people used to tuning aem, not that they can't figure out vipec, probably quicker using one tuners are more familier with though


:thumbup::thumbup:





Chris164935 said:


> My intent was more to show that this PnP EMS (the AEM one) should be compatible with Pisko's A4, not to inform about other PnP stand-alone options. But, if anyone is interested in the other options, there are threads for them as well. :beer:
> 
> Anyway, what has probably interested me the most with these newer stand-alone ECUs is the full CAN integration. I assume when you talk about the Haldex controller setup, it uses the CAN system to measure wheel speed? Does the setup you're testing allow for traction control based on 4 wheel speed sensors or only 2 as listed in the features of the Infinity 6? Any other plans for CAN integration? I'm currently using my CAN setup from the Vi-PEC for a digital dash display. Hoping I can test it out once my new turbo manifold setup arrives.
> Also, does the Infinity 6 EMS come with a base file to get the motor started? Things such as DBW functionality maps, proper setup of the cam position sensor and the crank position sensor, etc? Or, do you have to manually input all the new information before first start-up? Obviously, you'll have to set up for the GM coils and different injectors prior to first start... Just curious about the other basic things.
> ...



It's funny, I would not be able to answer half of your great questions if I didn't get off my lazy butt this afternoon, in the rain, to give it a whirl. You know, said to myself "what could possibly go wrong with starting a car on a new standalone with zero tuning and not even setup properly". The infinity has a default base setup for the 1.8t in their very convenient setup function. So using this function (which has the firing sequence, number of cylinders, and other basic data preset for our motor) I fired it up. The only thing I did was input the injector flow value at various rail pressure for my Deka 630's - things like throttle body size, coilpack charge time etc. are all setup for the stock 1.8t (I didn't even bother in the rain to swap to my wideband sensor and ran it with TT's narrow band.

This one is the cold idle right after cranking and firing it up (took a few try to fire, but that's normal on E85 and the cranking/warm-up pulse width, as well as timing/coolant temp compensations are setup for pump gas by default). 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=I2lTdLtCyOw

This one is the motor idling (still cold) after maybe 2-3 minutes. I don't think I got much better warm up idling characteristics on the stock ecu with everything dialed in. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vIf83Tc4le0


The car ran for about 30 minutes until the rain stopped so I can venture out to an around-the-block test drive on slicks. Drove fine, didn't stall or anything, and made it back in one piece. Throttle felt a bit unrefined (more jerky than usual with a bit of rev hang when braking), but that's to be expected for zero tuning. I've driven fully tuned cars that had worse refinement than that. I can forsee this standalone being a serious weapon. The only other thing I noticed was that the car only boosted to 15 psi and then there was soft throttle cut, there are probably some protection limit in the default 1.8T file preset in there. 

The Haldex integration is a success on trial number 1 (great Job Nathan at AEM, the 1.8T Haldex community owes you some beer). In the rain, I got full rear engagement and no FWD burnouts. Brake/throttle overlap protection seem to be restored (had that coded out since I left foot brake everything), but it is nowhere near as intrusive as OEM. Besides that, Haldex function is 100% like it was with the stock ECU. 

And to answer your CAN and traction control question, yes the Haldex system uses CAN line to provide 4 wheel speed, steering, throttle angle, long/lat acceleration sensors, and other necessary input signals for the haldex controller to do its job of providing rear engagement. The unit seem to be fully communicating through the CAN network and I see 4 wheel speed sensor and steering angle dynamically monitored in the traction control/AWD line. Not bad for a casual hour spent playing with this!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

jsmith2015 said:


> Ya real bargain lol 1500 bucks. I don't see how this is cheaper. Looks cool though


You're a nub huh? 


Go pay 2800 or more for vipec...
Go 1200 for others that are not plug and play. Spend 800 on a static off the shelf file. 

So please. ..comment again workout obvious knowledge or time on the platform. I'm personally at 11 or 12 years I believe. 11. Lol throw down some input with backing atleast. 


Like it's a vw..it's going to catch fire because it's a pos.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Nate also mapped a 70mm tb for those that want to use that.

As far as throttle feel, there are a few different pedal models to use that'll change that alot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Vegeta Gti said:


> You're a nub huh?
> 
> 
> Go pay 2800 or more for vipec...
> ...


Harness 343
Ecu 1550
Map harness 36
Didn't list the map sensor
Total 1929

Its a little less than some a little more than others.

Wiring didn't scare me either so plug and play isn't a must.

If you can get this to control water/meth that would but it on par with some other options. I'm sure you could probably use the auxiliary for that.

As far as a nub sure I haven't ran standalones I also wouldn't pay 800 for a canned tune lol.

I expected to see a lower price 500 dollars more or less is not really a huge leap in price and that point I would buy whatever works best for be if I dropping 2k


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

groggory said:


> Nate also mapped a 70mm tb for those that want to use that.As far as throttle feel, there are a few different pedal models to use that'll change that alotSent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, toying with it afterwards, I already selected custom TB (I run a 65mm one) and did the calibration. Looking forward to enjoying better than factory pedal to throttle blade relationship. I will start working on dialing the feel, and drivability once I get some play time this weekend.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

jsmith2015 said:


> Harness 343
> Ecu 1550
> Map harness 36
> Didn't list the map sensor
> ...


There is built in provision for nitrous/water injection control, so mark that as integrated feature of the infinity. I'll start taking some screen shots of some of the tuner software functions and features.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Subscribed :thumbup:


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> There is built in provision for nitrous/water injection control, so mark that as integrated feature of the infinity. I'll start taking some screen shots of some of the tuner software functions and features.


That's good to hear I will have keep on eye on this and do some more reading.

Here is hoping it doesn't have an tendency to hydro lock engines like the meth controller.

My guess is this being so much more advanced this won't be an issue


----------



## rtype16 (Mar 27, 2015)

jsmith2015 said:


> Harness 343
> Ecu 1550
> Map harness 36
> Didn't list the map sensor
> ...


Those prices are straight from AEM's website which is always higher than what you can actually find it for.

Infinity-8h - $1290
Harness - $309
Map Harness - $33
Total - $1632


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

rtype16 said:


> Those prices are straight from AEM's website which is always higher than what you can actually find it for.
> 
> Infinity-8h - $1290
> Harness - $309
> ...


I was quoted 1600 shipped with everything for the 8h.


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

If you're using a different tb than stock, you'll probably need to do some PID tuning to get it to work well. The AEM base cal works AWESOME with the stock tb. It's waaaay better than any reflash I've ever experienced. You can also tune the app curve to suit your needs. The base cal is actually really good but I tried making it linear and the car was practically undriveable! Super touchy throttle. I was neck snapping all over the place! I put it back to how it was and it was much better. LOL. 

Flex fuel, boost targeting by everything imaginable, map/mode selection, tunable traction control, real speed density fuel control, insane logging capabilities…. can't be beat!


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

I don't think the $1600 price tag includes the Haldex integration does it?

Full details as to what we actually need to run this on Haldex cars would be great!


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Nothing additional was needed. It just drops in and works because the Infinity is emulating the factory chassis CAN signal so everything on the car stays happy. 

BTW this pnp kit isn't brand, brand new. It came out in like November or something. Anyways, I think the point of this testing was to see if the Haldex would still work… at least that's what I thought. And it looks like it does. Yippee!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

No sir. Minus haldex, my apologies


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I don't think the $1600 price tag includes the Haldex integration does it?
> 
> Full details as to what we actually need to run this on Haldex cars would be great!


Richard, there was nothing extra needed to make it work on my car (TT Quattro). Just Plug and Play, it almost feels too simple. There is also no additional cost to the Haldex-integrated PnP, I'll text you some details on projected pricing etc. :thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

nice i havnt been on here in almost a year. its nice to see the 1.8t stuff still getting new products.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

So, because of the integration, would this work with OBDII scans and readiness?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

1600 is very reasonable for plug and play standalone. I can't wait to see more results. I foresee an early birthday present coming


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

l88m22vette said:


> So, because of the integration, would this work with OBDII scans and readiness?


Good question - I was wondering this myself.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

l88m22vette said:


> So, because of the integration, would this work with OBDII scans and readiness?


No, although I have not checked to confirm.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> 1600 is very reasonable for plug and play standalone. I can't wait to see more results. I foresee an early birthday present coming


Good man!


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> No, although I have not checked to confirm.


It no longer works. You can still scan other modules though. You will even notice the check engine light doesn't illuminate anymore, even with key off. You can still read "fault codes" through the aem though


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Makes sense. Funny thing, I just typed a reply but deleted it when I realized it would have to be CARB-certified for it to be sold with OBDII capabilities, the whole adjustability thing doesn't really jive with the EPA :laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

L.I.VW13 said:


> It no longer works. You can still scan other modules though. You will even notice the check engine light doesn't illuminate anymore, even with key off. You can still read "fault codes" through the aem though


There you go! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

I didn't get a chance to play too much with things. I took the free time I had to integrate a wideband sensor into my narrowbanded ECU harness. This will make things much cleaner and staying with the PnP theme. I used one of those wideband harness converters and retrofitted the missing # 52/71 pins into the narrowband harness. 










These are the missing pins on a narrowband harness that need to be pinned for retrofitting a wideband into the standalone without using the auxiliary 





















I did get a chance to familiarize myself with the tuning software. Very instinctive and straightforward, it doesn't feel like you a user manual to get a feel for it. There is a setup wizzard that litterally takes the hard and annoying part of tuning out of the equation. Take 15 minutes to setup that very convenient wizzard and all that's left is the fun and exciting stuff. Here are some screenshots:


Configurable gauge panel:











Cranking/Starting maps










Idle maps










Main VE table (this is the tabke that makes the magic happen) 











Set up Wizzard -- the basic things for the 1.8t are already loaded into the PnP file from AEM, but obviously that's for a basic components. Some things like fuel type, injector flow rates, Throttle body configuration needed to be properly setup and configurated for my car for example. 

Engine specs and airflow model (VE or MAF model can be chosen) 










Crank/cam trigger sync









Injector Type setup










Common Injector dropdown list 










Drive By Wire Tuning









Boost control 









Engine protections (from boost, oil pressure, lambda) 










Knock based engine protection









Primary rev limiter









2-step rev limiter 










Launch Antilag










No lift shift










Traction Control


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Looking forward to more updates it looks like rock solid software :thumbup:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Don't forget there's a fuel trim table as well so your VE table doesn't not look like a mountain range when the boost starts to pour.

I know Geoff is planning on getting this soon, as the limitations of ME7 for his specific goals is becoming apparent.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Looking forward to more updates it looks like rock solid software :thumbup:


:beer:



Dave926 said:


> Don't forget there's a fuel trim table as well so your VE table doesn't not look like a mountain range when the boost starts to pour.
> 
> I know Geoff is planning on getting this soon, as the limitations of ME7 for his specific goals is becoming apparent.


Thanks Dave! I know about all the available tables and just haven't started the tuning process yet. That VE table as you can tell was just massaged to suit my aggressive and spiky on-boost midrange TQ, I quickly did this so I could go out and Beta test Haldex/AWD functionality. Heck, I didn't even use the super sweet select-n-smooth function of the software on the VE map. I don't want to be reminded of how much time I wasted in the past smoothing blocked-tuned maps on DSM and Evos. As I'm sure you can appreciate more than most, it's mind-numbing to know that a top shelf software can do all the tuner's hard work nowadays.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

So faptastic. I need to sell a kidney even with a hook up lol


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Yes, yes.....I need it. :laugh: Keep the info coming, Max. :thumbup:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Dave926 said:


> Don't forget there's a fuel trim table as well so your VE table doesn't not look like a mountain range when the boost starts to pour.
> 
> I know Geoff is planning on getting this soon, as the limitations of ME7 for his specific goals is becoming apparent.


What are those ME7 limitations that AEM addresses?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

elRey said:


> What are those ME7 limitations that AEM addresses?


I should be more specific:

Traction control. That's one thing I've never seen mentioned, and his plan is to run Shift Sector.

Rolling anti-lag

I've heard boost by gear mentioned on an OEM ecu, but never put into practice.

Staged injection. 2000cc injectors work, but street manners are okay at best

Flex fuel blending. I've heard some Brazilian versions of ME7 have this, but nothing ever implemented for the 1.8t community.

I'm sure there are a few others.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

^^^ I agree, although very capable in the right hands, the ME7 has its limitations if you're looking to push the envelope. 

The thing I can see making a night and day difference over the ME7 is using the infinity's features for performance traction control (especially with big power, FWD, and drag racing). 

I have not enabled/configured mine (awd gives enough traction for me to not worry about it at my power and grip levels), but I can see the FWD guys be all over the 3-step of the infinity . I would also say that the much more advanced engine protection features are desirable tools that the ME7 could never provide. Configurable engine protection based on oil pressure for example is one of those features that I'm very happy to have. Since I take turns under high load, I can have a handle on oil pressure and prevent destruction before it happens, something that could never be achieved with the stock ecu. 


3-step launch/traction control (plus there are maps to configure dynamic traction control).


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

That was quick Max since the last time we spoke. 
Let's see what numbers this helps put down


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Dave926 said:


> Don't forget there's a fuel trim table as well so your VE table doesn't not look like a mountain range when the boost starts to pour.


The "boost compensation" is applied in the background in the VE calc so there actually isn't a separate table. Well there is a trim table but it isn't primarily used to adjust injector pw for MAP. It's all handled internally.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Curious to know then what is that table for then? Older AEMs had this as well


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Dave926 said:


> Curious to know then what is that table for then? Older AEMs had this as well


On the new VE-based EMS, it's likely there in case someone choose the MAF-based airflow model instead of speed density model (using a MAP). I can see it being needed and important on the older pulse-width based EMS, but not so much on the infinity.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Not much of an update but I spent 30 min today working on my cold start and idle. E85 paired with a small battery that doesn't see too much action, can be a task to get started when it's below 60* C. The 70-85% of ethanol in the blend has a flash point of 61* C, meaning that it's just along for the ride under that threshold and not really contributing much with starting the car. A few tweaks and I have it starting better than it ever did before while on E85.

I also spent a little time refining the idle characteristics - it's not fully perfected yet, as it still hunts low occasionally, but it's solid for the little time invested in it. For those that don't know, it requires a balancing act of VE, lambda, and timing cells to get to perfection. It's great to have control though. 

One other thing I also did (which coincidentaly helps with idle too) was tune the coil dwell/charging-time for my GM truck coils. I've been wanting to fine tune this for a while, and it's nice to know that I'm extracting all the juice out of the powerful GM CNPs.


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I can see it being needed and important on the older pulse-width bases EMS, but not so much on the infinity.


EXACTLY. The older Series 1/2 EMS's had that boost comp table that would add 100% more fuel for every Bar increase in MAP above 100kpa. The Infinity handles this in its speed density fuel calc.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Ethanol content sensor ordered! It's gonna be nice to be fully flex-fuel tuned and capable of filling up at any pump while not have to worry about switching maps and all the other associated shenanigans. :wave:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Ethanol content sensor ordered! It's gonna be nice to be fully flex-fuel tuned and capable of filling up at any pump while not have to worry about switching maps and all the other associated shenanigans. :wave:


What is the cost of that upgrade?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> What is the cost of that upgrade?


Practically nothing! The infinity is fully capable and ready for flex fuel functionality, so just the cost of the sensor. The Continental ethanol content sensor used on some Cadillacs is cheap and available everywhere ($100 for OE - $50 for chinese made ones on ebay). :beer:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/141502432211


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Practically nothing! The infinity is fully capable and ready for flex fuel functionality, so just the cost of the sensor. The Continental ethanol content sensor used on some Cadillacs is cheap and available everywhere ($100 for OE - $50 for chinese made ones on ebay). :beer:
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/141502432211


Yeah, these seem to be pretty good sensors. I have one that I'm planning to use. It's from a VW/Audi. Same brand though. Took me longer to find the proper connector for it than I would have liked. But shouldn't be too hard for you since you went with one from a Cadillac.


----------



## Gary_808 (Jan 2, 2014)

Eagerly awaiting the results on this, mostly the haldex compatability etc. 
Does the launch control work off the oe clutch switch? 
The dbw in my s3 is the only reason I've been looking to get a mk2 golf and put standalone on that so I can fiddle and play properly, rather than having to pay some one every time I want the slightest t week. This is a game changer for me!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Another question, does this have provisions for using DBC?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Gary_808 said:


> Eagerly awaiting the results on this, mostly the haldex compatability etc.
> Does the launch control work off the oe clutch switch?
> The dbw in my s3 is the only reason I've been looking to get a mk2 golf and put standalone on that so I can fiddle and play properly, rather than having to pay some one every time I want the slightest t week. This is a game changer for me!


Haldex integration is a go. I field tested it in every possible conditions and it works just like the ME7 was in control. The launch control works off the OE clutch switch, there is no extra work besides activating the function and tuning it. :thumbup:



l88m22vette said:


> Another question, does this have provisions for using DBC?


Yes!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Spent a little time refining the idle characteristics and got it to how I wanted it with no high or low rev hunting. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=chDvIr5j3uw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Also deleted my DV recirculation hose and plugged the TIP. There is no real point in recirculating with speed density, so I'm venting closed-throttle charge pressure to the atmosphere. I would have never guessed it, but atmospheric venting must have a significant effect on purging flow off the valve. All the low load/boost flutter associated with a stiffer performance-oriented DV is eliminated (all else equal). Deleted the MAF and housing too while I was at it, all of it makes for a much cleaner engine bay. Now that I'm satisfied with starting and idle, part-throttle and full load tuning should begin. :beer:

Happy Easter all!


----------



## daunicorn (Apr 20, 2005)

I keep following this and it may actually be one route I could go with my rabbit later. I would have to add a couple things to my harness though for it to work.


----------



## Gary_808 (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm in a super dilemma...
I want it. 
But I won't need it for maybe 9 months. 
Do I buy it keep It in a box till then and hope its ok when I use it. 
Or wait and probably have to pay extra for the "advanced tuning features"

I'll have to contact a uk agent as none seem to stock the 1.8t adapter. 
Or wait till I'm working stateside again... hmmmm

Decisions decisions I want this in my life lol!


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

l88m22vette said:


> Another question, does this have provisions for using DBC?


The connector is for DBW cars only but you could take your DBW off and replace with DBC.... but why? This won't plug into the DBC car connector. I'm pretty sure it's different.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

ME7 doesn't have provisions for DBC so its not a simple swap, I was asking because of analog throttle feel, response, etc. and since this has everything else I had to ask.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

I have analog response and feel. Part throttle is perfect.
I'm actually mostly of afraid of losing it versus anything else, since I really really wanna do this aem unit.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

l88m22vette said:


> ME7 doesn't have provisions for DBC so its not a simple swap, I was asking because of analog throttle feel, response, etc. and since this has everything else I had to ask.


Analog (cable-like) throttle feel with 1:1 relationship always has been in my radar. With this standalone, it is no longer a concern. Full DBW PID control allows you to make it whatever you wish.


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

This is how I have my car setup as well, 1:1 with the pedal.
It's how it should be done from the start...


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

I haven't been updating much because while in the middle of a suspension refresh, I cut my right hand (really a glorified scratch) while machining a piece on the lathe. Had to wait for stiches to be removed before resuming my playing time. Well yesterday I got a chance to go out a get some logging done to figure out a cut I'm getting at around 20 psi at full load. Let me say that comparing logging with this vs VCDS for example is like comparing a calculator to the latest full blown computer. The speed, number of channels loggable simultaneously with usable sampling rate, and most importantly log-viewing, is a revolution for this platform. 

You have two ways to record logs. First there is the conventional PC logging where you load the laptop in the car with you and log as you go. This is fine and makes sense if you're going to be tuning and making some changes as you go along. However, there is also a convenient USB stick if you don't want to be hauling the laptop but want to get some logs. Fully customizable so you can set under what conditions, and what channels it records. This is sweet, as we're not always with a laptop logging -- but with the stick, any WOT pulls can be configured to be logged and stored (using throttle postion, engine and vehicle speed etc.). 












Here is a short video of a segment and screen shot of my log session where I was experiencing the cut. It quickly helped me pinpoint that I was getting fuel and spark cut due to an untouched preset limit being eceeded. Really a game changer in the way we can get and review logs IMO. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bJi6V1FaNFg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Glad your injury wasn't anything serious Marcus. Explains why there hasn't been updates 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks bud, the updates should be rolling in now. Suspension refresh is finished too (bearings, upgraded ball joints, steering rod ends, new prototyoe rear lateral links, camber plates, etc.), so the car is mobile now for some more testing/tuning and eventually a trip back to the dyno to see what improvement were achieved on the same hardware. :beer:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing the dyno results with no hardware changes just different software 🏻


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Wonder if it will work with my oem 4 bar map.


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

The MAP sensor adapter that AEM sells allows you to connect to their style of MAP sensor through the factory boost sensor connector. You could probably lop off the AEM sensor connector and pin on your own. You'd just need a connector and pins for your sensor.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

punkrider99 said:


> The MAP sensor adapter that AEM sells allows you to connect to their style of MAP sensor through the factory boost sensor connector. You could probably lop off the AEM sensor connector and pin on your own. You'd just need a connector and pins for your sensor.


Well said! However, I don't know if it would make sense to go through the trouble when AEM has their own (and very capable) MAP sensors.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Yeah. You just want to make sure you have the correct readings at specific voltages for the MAP sensor that you would use so that it can be set up in a calibration table or whatever the AEM unit would use. I had to do this to get my AEM pressure sensors to work with my Vi-PEC unit.

I was thinking recently: With all the processing power, etc. that this AEM unit has, does it work with direct injection motors like the FSI?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Didn't answer my question though.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Didn't answer my question though.



ECU provides the 5V power, signal, and ground. You enter in the information in the cal table (or whatever AEM calls their tables). You will need information about your OEM 4 bar sensor; similar to this: http://aemelectronics.com/files/instructions/30-2130-50 Sensor Data.pdf You would have an X-axis labelled as voltage. Then, you input what the corresponding PSI reading is to each voltage point given. If you don't have or can't find that information, then you most likely won't be able to get it to work. At least, not without doing a lot of testing at various PSI levels and measuring the signal voltage. But, at that point, it'd just be easier to buy the AEM sensor...


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Not really an update, but I was getting random communications cut/restart between the laptop and the ECU when logging. After discussing it with Nate at AEM, he figured out that it was because I'm using non-resistored spark plugs and coil-near-plugs with the leads in the bay (the factory style COP don't use leads, and the spark is deep in the head which insulates things). 

My specific setup increased the ignition noise that gets picked up and forced the random com cuts. The option offered by Nate were to run resistored plugs, or try something rather unconventional... use a simple USB hub. I tried it and worked like a charm, the built-in buffering in the hub filtered all the noise, and communication is now solid for the length of sessions. I'm a happy camper when I have a company like AEM and its squad of wizards figuring issues on tap, thanks Nate! 

I blew the diaphragm in my external wastegate and once that's fixed I'll have some nice WOT logs to share (the constant heat cycling with the small frame turbo calls for a water cooled gate, so that's my next move). Dyno date is set at the end of this month, excited to see what can be gained with this ecu. :beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

really like where this is going, wish the harness adapter was long enough to put the ecu inside the car. Im about ready to get a better tunable ecu mixed into my project.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Ordered mine. My shop is going to start testing in my car, super stoked.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Ordered mine. My shop is going to start testing in my car, super stoked.


Kick ass, more people that begin to use it the better... Can help me make my decision later down the road 🏻


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Indeed


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Still haven't received shipping info :/


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Ordered mine. My shop is going to start testing in my car, super stoked.


That's awesome, you're going to love it! :thumbup::thumbup:



Vegeta Gti said:


> Still haven't received shipping info :/


Who did you get it from?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

direct. i'm a dealer for AEM.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Awesome, you should have it soon then. The infinty EMS will blow your mind...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

Anyone know if they plan on developing something similar for the FSI/TSI's?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll ask for you Don.


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I just ordered mine through Max and can't wait to get this car back on the road and then on to pushing my 6266 twinscroll turbo running e85 with a big port head.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

I have posted updates in my build thread over in the TT forum.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

I have mine. Just no time


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Mine should be up and running in less than two weeks

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Subscribed! I considered doing the aem ecu but i got rid of the car


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

stevemannn said:


> Any updates?


I have been running the haldex-integrated prototype in my car for quite a while now with nothing but amazing results. It's hard, for me at least, to come up with things to update about when there is no drama, no problems. The damn thing just works from the start with no curve balls (unlike what we're accustomed to with popular tunes and maestro in the community). You ask it to do one thing, it just does it! A couple other 1.8ts have been running on the standalone too, they all start and run well with zero fuss from the get go...

If there anything for me to add, is that it was found that the tach signal on older Narrowbanded TT (2000-2001 with AMU engine code) is not compatible with the digital signal sent to the older clusters by the standalone. So, beside integrating the wideband O2 pins, the A/C pins also need to be switched to the proper harness location to regain full functionality (it appears that the Vag protocol looks at rpm signal in the cluster to activate the A/C compressor). Switching the A/C pins to the proper location fixes this, but the old clusters need to be either re-programmed (module master), or swapped to a newer cluster to have a functional tach gauge. Obviously this doesn't apply to the majority of 1.8t cars, only the early ones with the analog tach signal. 

PS: I didn't figure out the A/C issue out from the beginning since I don't run one in my car. So, my apologies!


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Would the A/C "issue" be because on a stock setup if u rev above a certain RPM when the AC is on it actually cuts the compressor off when your high revving? At least I've heard the cars do that. 

We need to meet up Max, wana take a gander this new layout!
And I still need to show u the new setup!


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

StateSideS3 said:


> Would the A/C "issue" be because on a stock setup if u rev above a certain RPM when the AC is on it actually cuts the compressor off when your high revving? At least I've heard the cars do that.
> 
> We need to meet up Max, wana take a gander this new layout!
> And I still need to show u the new setup!


I believe the AC issue is wiring harness related and not instrument cluster or tach related. As soon as someone gets me an ECU pin out diagram for an Audi TT AMU harness I will get to the bottom of this issue.

Right now I do not have a solution to the tach signal problem on the old clusters but max is supposed to be in contact with AEM about a fix for it.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

StateSideS3 said:


> Would the A/C "issue" be because on a stock setup if u rev above a certain RPM when the AC is on it actually cuts the compressor off when your high revving? At least I've heard the cars do that.
> 
> We need to meet up Max, wana take a gander this new layout!
> And I still need to show u the new setup!


Steve,

I am not 100% sure with the A/C issue. Once Richard fixes his we'll be able to tell (waiting on Doug to get back to me with pinout diagram pics, so if you have a Bentley, maybe you can post it). I have been seeing pics of the new setup on FB and it looks sweet, especially that center-feed intake manifold. You definitely need to catch up an take your beast for a spin.. :beer:


----------



## Sim (Jun 27, 2002)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Right now I do not have a solution to the tach signal problem on the old clusters but max is supposed to be in contact with AEM about a fix for it.


You dont need A/C in a race car, dont you?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Sim said:


> You dont need A/C in a race car, dont you?


Lol! Hey mate, how are things going on your front? Close to a release date?


----------



## Sim (Jun 27, 2002)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Lol! Hey mate, how are things going on your front? Close to a release date?


First batch manufactured this week, docs in the making...


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I have been running the haldex-integrated prototype in my car for quite a while now with nothing but amazing results. It's hard, for me at least, to come up with things to update about when there is no drama, no problems. The damn thing just works from the start with no curve balls (unlike what we're accustomed to with popular tunes and maestro in the community). You ask it to do one thing, it just does it! A couple other 1.8ts have been running on the standalone too, they all start and run well with zero fuss from the get go...
> 
> If there anything for me to add, is that it was found that the tach signal on older Narrowbanded TT (2000-2001 with AMU engine code) is not compatible with the digital signal sent to the older clusters by the standalone. So, beside integrating the wideband O2 pins, the A/C pins also need to be switched to the proper harness location to regain full functionality (it appears that the Vag protocol looks at rpm signal in the cluster to activate the A/C compressor). Switching the A/C pins to the proper location fixes this, but the old clusters need to be either re-programmed (module master), or swapped to a newer cluster to have a functional tach gauge. Obviously this doesn't apply to the majority of 1.8t cars, only the early ones with the analog tach signal.
> 
> PS: I didn't figure out the A/C issue out from the beginning since I don't run one in my car. So, my apologies!



so it really is as amazing as it sounds. thats great. ive been reading reviews allover, from honda, to mitsu etc.
well deff. know what i will be getting


----------



## Gary_808 (Jan 2, 2014)

When you mention integrating the wideband O2 pins is that due to having a narrow band ecu car originally? 

I have a wideband amk irc, 

How can I tell if I have an analog tach signal? 

Where are people sourcing there ecu's any recommendations? 

Little or no dealers here in the uk, and the ones that do don't have alot to say on the phone. 

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Gary_808 said:


> When you mention integrating the wideband O2 pins is that due to having a narrow band ecu car originally?
> 
> I have a wideband amk irc,
> 
> ...


That's correct, the need to integrate a wideband sensor (two extra pins to the harness plug and one of of those conversion kit is all it takes) is for olders cars that started life with Narrowbanded ECUs. None of that applies to you if you have a car with wideband Bosch motronic ECU. 

PM me for where to source the infinty ECU, I will gladly take care of you! :beer:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Does this have obd connectivity to be able to get an inspection or will you need to swap the stock ecu at inspection time?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

StateSideS3 said:


> Does this have obd connectivity to be able to get an inspection or will you need to swap the stock ecu at inspection time?


I believe you can still pull fault codes from the ECU through the OBD2 port.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I believe you can still pull fault codes from the ECU through the OBD2 port.


Obd port will only be used to scan other modules. Engine is no longer read through here, along with the check engine light. You will need a factory, emission based ecu to pass inspection.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

Anyone using this having an issue with the rev limit? We have turned off the rev limit, traction control, 2 step and 3 step, and it hits a wall at 7500 rpm every time.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

L.I.VW13 said:


> Anyone using this having an issue with the rev limit? We have turned off the rev limit, traction control, 2 step and 3 step, and it hits a wall at 7500 rpm every time.


I took a break from it for the last couple weeks but I am going to try and get it running with the hemi throttle body tonight. What is your setup?


----------



## lbceltics33 (Mar 11, 2007)

This standalone is great I am currently running it on my 1.8T GTI with only fuel pump injectors and E85, put down 267hp 335tq before clutch started slipping. If you guys have any questions call the shop our tuner is Infinity trained and could help with any issues. National Speed is the shop 910-332-5901, love the builds keep em coming!!


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

lbceltics33 said:


> This standalone is great I am currently running it on my 1.8T GTI with only fuel pump injectors and E85, put down 267hp 335tq before clutch started slipping. If you guys have any questions call the shop our tuner is Infinity trained and could help with any issues. National Speed is the shop 910-332-5901, love the builds keep em coming!!


Are you running stock throttle body?


----------



## lbceltics33 (Mar 11, 2007)

I am running the stock throttle body for now in process of parts collecting for full build.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I took a break from it for the last couple weeks but I am going to try and get it running with the hemi throttle body tonight. What is your setup?


Glad you didn't give up. :beer:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

20v master said:


> Glad you didn't give up. :beer:


Last night I got the car running and idling with stock TT injectors, 2.0L stroker, Pagparts turbo kit.

The VE map that AEM provides for stock throttle body is wayyyy off when using hemi 80mm throttle body. I had to make a bunch of other changes to the idle settings and Drive by wire maps to get it to start and idle. Without help from a supra tuner out in california I would have never gotten the car to run.

So long story short, if you plan on running a different throttle body than the stock 60mm, better have some decent tuning experience or know somebody who can help you make the changes. VE map was off by about 30% in the idle region of the map. Once I get things dialed in more I can post sort of a DIY on what things I had to change because I did keep notes.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Last night I got the car running and idling with stock TT injectors, 2.0L stroker, Pagparts turbo kit.
> 
> The VE map that AEM provides for stock throttle body is wayyyy off when using hemi 80mm throttle body. I had to make a bunch of other changes to the idle settings and Drive by wire maps to get it to start and idle. Without help from a supra tuner out in california I would have never gotten the car to run.
> 
> So long story short, if you plan on running a different throttle body than the stock 60mm, better have some decent tuning experience or know somebody who can help you make the changes. VE map was off by about 30% in the idle region of the map. Once I get things dialed in more I can post sort of a DIY on what things I had to change because I did keep notes.


Well yes, throttle is going to change VE, but I thought the VE map was sort of "self learning?" Max, any input? If you can, please take detailed notes and post up the changes you had to do as more of us are going to be taking this plunge since this engine has been out for 16 years and the tuning market is severely limited based on location. :thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

20v master said:


> Well yes, throttle is going to change VE, but I thought the VE map was sort of "self learning?" Max, any input? If you can, please take detailed notes and post up the changes you had to do as more of us are going to be taking this plunge since this engine has been out for 16 years and the tuning market is severely limited based on location. :thumbup:


The self-learning VE function is not enabled in the software right now. AEM is going to release a firmware update at some point later when this function will be enabled. For now it is manual VE tuning.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> Well yes, throttle is going to change VE, but I thought the VE map was sort of "self learning?" Max, any input? If you can, please take detailed notes and post up the changes you had to do as more of us are going to be taking this plunge since this engine has been out for 16 years and the tuning market is severely limited based on location. :thumbup:


It is not self-tuning, but you can watch the VE map actual numbers in real time and there is a window showing new recommended values. This allow to make cell modifications to get closer to proper/ideal VE values for the setup in the actual cell in use. I feel that it's my fault for not documenting when I tuned my 65mm TB idle etc. I felt that the ECU was so easy to tune if you have some experience, and that there was nothing really worth documenting. 

Tuning does require a bit of general knowledge on what to do, so if starting from scratch there is a bit of a required learning curve. That's where Richard did the right move by seeking help from someone that does this on a regular basis. There is some tuning needed in the idle settings and VE map since a true VE map is different for every single setup (especially for idle and part throttle cruising). As you pointed, the VE map provided is for a stockish 1.8t, so it should be known by the user that this map is not suitable if your setup deviates a lot from a standard car. I used the provided VE map as a base but, modided it entirely to model my known dyned TQ curve. In my car for example, to get the idle to be perfect, I also had to use negative timing in the cells around the idle region -- tricks like that are carried over from tuning previous cars, and the totally green user might not have the knowledge to know to do these things. 

In conclusion, the software is very easy compared to say something like ME7.5 or maestro that are nightmares in the general engine tuning sense. Compared to say Megasquirt or the older EMS 1 and 2 from AEM, the infinity is a cake and really makes tuning a pleasure. I do recommend to anyone that uses increaed displacement, and very large TB size to seek help of someone with some knowledge to help setup idle, part throttle, etc. if this is your first go at tuning.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I took a break from it for the last couple weeks but I am going to try and get it running with the hemi throttle body tonight. What is your setup?


Using a hemi throttle body. The car runs and drives perfect, it just hits a limiter, also the stock "boost control" driver has a hard time controlling a normal boost solenoid so I have to reword that to an aux. car has made 540whp on 14psi only Revving to 7500 rpm. I have aem personally logging in with miller this week to sort out the limiting rev limit this week.


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

is your faux rev limit maybe a limitation in your ignition? are you getting any cam/crank sync or timing errors? the ems won't limit engine speed to some other value other than your chosen rev limit - that's physically not possible but if you have some kind of problem (like ignition or problems with cam/crank signals) then you can guarantee that the engine won't run right or rev clean. there are channels in the software that'll tell you what's happening. look for errors under the diagnostic page. does sync turn off? are there sync or timing errors? does spark or injector probability go to zero or any value less than 100 when the "limiter" occurs?


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

punkrider99 said:


> is your faux rev limit maybe a limitation in your ignition? are you getting any cam/crank sync or timing errors? the ems won't limit engine speed to some other value other than your chosen rev limit - that's physically not possible but if you have some kind of problem (like ignition or problems with cam/crank signals) then you can guarantee that the engine won't run right or rev clean. there are channels in the software that'll tell you what's happening. look for errors under the diagnostic page. does sync turn off? are there sync or timing errors? does spark or injector probability go to zero or any value less than 100 when the "limiter" occurs?



It is a confirmed firmware issue with the aem. The car has no ignition issues or cam/crank issues. We(my tuner and I) spoke with aem about this and there is a solution in progress.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

L.I.VW13 said:


> It is a confirmed firmware issue with the aem. The car has no ignition issues or cam/crank issues. We(my tuner and I) spoke with aem about this and there is a solution in progress.


Did AEM give you a timeline for a solution to the problem?

Do you have tach signal to your dash?


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Did AEM give you a timeline for a solution to the problem?
> 
> Do you have tach signal to your dash?


They said around the weekend I'll be good. I don't use a factory dash so I'm not sure. I use a racepak iq3 dash


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

L.I.VW13 said:


> It is a confirmed firmware issue with the aem. The car has no ignition issues or cam/crank issues. We(my tuner and I) spoke with aem about this and there is a solution in progress.


hmmm i work pretty closely with aem and have spent quite a bit of time with the 1.8t app and i'm pretty sure there aren't any outstanding firmware issues that would somehow keep your engine from revving past 7500. who's tuning this for you? also, the infinity has no problem driving either an oem boost control solenoid or any aftermarket one. is your tuner telling you this?


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

i talked to the aem rep that deals with chris miller and he says you had cam/crank errors. he gave him some suggestions on what to change and hasn't heard back. simple cal settings, not a firmware issue.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

L.I.VW13 said:


> They said around the weekend I'll be good. I don't use a factory dash so I'm not sure. I use a racepak iq3 dash


I sent you a PM with my cell number so perhaps we could talk I have some questions about your calibration with the 80mm throttle body.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I sent you a PM with my cell number so perhaps we could talk I have some questions about your calibration with the 80mm throttle body.




I do not tune the car. I work with Chris miller who is probably one of the best tuners is the country. He tunes the car along with all the shop cars. He spent a good amount of time getting it right. I set the car up initially and just ran through all the wizards and its started and drove decent under no boost. My engine is a high compression stroker.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

L.I.VW13 said:


> I do not tune the car. I work with Chris miller who is probably one of the best tuners is the country. He tunes the car along with all the shop cars. He spent a good amount of time getting it right. I set the car up initially and just ran through all the wizards and its started and drove decent under no boost. My engine is a high compression stroker.


Can you email me a copy of your session file so I can review it?


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Can you email me a copy of your session file so I can review it?


And perhaps to me? Very interested how the setup with AEM is


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

I heard Miller tuned two 1.8t's that made 900hp on the Infinity!


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

punkrider99 said:


> I heard Miller tuned two 1.8t's that made 900hp on the Infinity!


I wonder how much he would charge to send me a base session for an 80mm throttle body. I am going to be getting back at it on Saturday. Hopefully I can break in the motor this weekend.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

Where did you hear this? I believe he's only tuned my car, he's tuned many other makes using infinity, but no other vws as far as I know, and I work in his building lol


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I wonder how much he would charge to send me a base session for an 80mm throttle body. I am going to be getting back at it on Saturday. Hopefully I can break in the motor this weekend.


You on E85? Non vvt? 

Sent fra min D5803 via Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

L.I.VW13 said:


> I do not tune the car. I work with Chris miller who is probably one of the best tuners is the country. He tunes the car along with all the shop cars. He spent a good amount of time getting it right. I set the car up initially and just ran through all the wizards and its started and drove decent under no boost. My engine is a high compression stroker.


What compression? I've been wanting to go 10:1 2008cc for nearly a decade. I have the infinity already.

What other bits are you running?


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Mine should have a base map pretty soon and I'm 2008cc 9.25:1 and 80mm throttle body

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> What compression? I've been wanting to go 10:1 2008cc for nearly a decade. I have the infinity already.
> 
> What other bits are you running?


Right now my car is 9.75 -1 compression, using ftw green fuel. 2L crank, ported aeb head, full ferrea valve train, the big ie cams. 9k rev limit. 6266 precision turbo, 80mm throttle body, all ffe parts, 2200cc injectors. Makes over 800whp. 600whp off the waste gate at 12psi


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

What is your clutch and drivetrain setup?

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Nice. I'm already 9.5:1. Not looking for drag car power lol


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Gulfstream said:


> You on E85? Non vvt?
> 
> Sent fra min D5803 via Tapatalk


My current setup is:

2L stroker
9.5:1 compression
AEB head. NO VVT
80mm hemi throttle body
SEM Intake
Pagparts 35R

93 octane gas until I can get it up and running. The fuel system is setup for E85


----------



## StaceyS3 (Sep 22, 2012)

L.I.VW13 said:


> Right now my car is 9.75 -1 compression, using ftw green fuel. 2L crank, ported aeb head, full ferrea valve train, the big ie cams. 9k rev limit. 6266 precision turbo, 80mm throttle body, all ffe parts, 2200cc injectors. Makes over 800whp. 600whp off the waste gate at 12psi


Hi there First of all that sounds like an amazing build with some insane power! Have you got a build thread or anything at all?

Don't suppose you would share your file at all for me to get a starting ground as my setup will be pretty similar bar turbo (HTA3586) and injectors. I've heard the IE cams may give me a bit of grief when trying to start with a base map with misfire recognition and expect the VE table is miles away from stock.


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> My current setup is:
> 
> 2L stroker
> 9.5:1 compression
> ...


I made a 20psi gasoline map for my car. 2L, SEM with 80mm tb, 1600cc Asnu injectors, Ppt5935r, catcam 3651, 3 bar fuel pressure. 
Works fine just need to add some fuel at low load above 2500rpm. You wanna try it? 

Gonna try and link it here. 

http://1drv.ms/1HgDGpc


Sent fra min D5803 via Tapatalk


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Gulfstream said:


> I made a 20psi gasoline map for my car. 2L, SEM with 80mm tb, 1600cc Asnu injectors, Ppt5935r, catcam 3651, 3 bar fuel pressure.
> Works fine just need to add some fuel at low load above 2500rpm. You wanna try it?
> 
> Gonna try and link it here.
> ...


I will give it a shot this weekend with updated injector flow data for my injectors. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry man. I didn't read the first post. On tapatalk I am. My files are all for Maestro.. 

Sent fra min D5803 via Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Gulfstream said:


> Sorry man. I didn't read the first post. On tapatalk I am. My files are all for Maestro..
> 
> Sent fra min D5803 via Tapatalk


Was going to say when did you upgrade to the Infinity... Lol


----------



## NSIV (May 21, 2015)

Infinity is a great system. Done a few VW's with Infinity and 30+ other cars. Powerful tool in the rights hands.


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

you don't need to pay someone for better dbw pid values. :screwy: just tune it yourself! do some reading on pid controls. p gain is instantaneous response, i gain is response over time and d gain is to prevent overshoot. take some logs to see what the problem is and then adjust as necessary. if the throttle is slow to respond, add in some p. if it over shoots and oscillates, take some p out. If it has trouble getting to target when held constant, add in some i but do it in very small steps as too much i will result in oscillation. the infinity uses pid's for boost control, dbw throttle control, rev limiter control, traction control, etc. might as well start learning how to tune pid's.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

punkrider99 said:


> you don't need to pay someone for better dbw pid values. :screwy: just tune it yourself! do some reading on pid controls. p gain is instantaneous response, i gain is response over time and d gain is to prevent overshoot. take some logs to see what the problem is and then adjust as necessary. if the throttle is slow to respond, add in some p. if it over shoots and oscillates, take some p out. If it has trouble getting to target when held constant, add in some i but do it in very small steps as too much i will result in oscillation. the infinity uses pid's for boost control, dbw throttle control, rev limiter control, traction control, etc. might as well start learning how to tune pid's.


:thumbup: 

Amen to that Nate!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Proportional. Integral. Derivative!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

I made an appt to have my car tuned by central Florida turbo the Saturday after thanksgiving. They are the best of the best as far as tuners in central Florida. Hopefully the result will be a solid 80mm stroker throttle body file. I am not happy about having to spend additional money to get it running but I have spent a couple months messing with the infinity and it just isn't cooperating. It ran fine on stock motor stock throttle body


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

whats the story with the 1.8t PnP for Haldex cars?.......... also any chance of using AEM on a mk4 vr6 PnP style?.........


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I made an appt to have my car tuned by central Florida turbo the Saturday after thanksgiving. They are the best of the best as far as tuners in central Florida. Hopefully the result will be a solid 80mm striker throttle body file. I am not happy about having to spend additional money to get it running but I have spent a couple months messing with the infinity and it just isn't cooperating. It ran fine on stock motor stock throttle body


Hopefully it's not an arm and a leg...good luck :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm pumped to see how it turns out Richard. Maybe if I jump the maestro ship you can recoup some costs by sharing the file with me for some $$$


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

carsluTT said:


> whats the story with the 1.8t PnP for Haldex cars?.......... also any chance of using AEM on a mk4 vr6 PnP style?.........


The story is the Haldex works with the Infinty running things. The inputs it needs from the ecu are there, so it works without even knowing there was an engine management swap. So no need for any mechanical or standalone haldex modification for us with all four wheels sharing the action. 

As for the VR6, a PnP harness converter would have to be made. I don't know, or can speculate on what engine platform AEM has in store for their PnP solution, so maybe Nate can comment on that.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

One-Eight GTI said:


> I'm pumped to see how it turns out Richard. Maybe if I jump the maestro ship you can recoup some costs by sharing the file with me for some $$$


They are going to charge a flat rate $600 to tune the car.

I would be willing to provide a copy of the file for a small fee. My main concern is getting this car running :thumbup:


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Interesting....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> They are going to charge a flat rate $600 to tune the car.
> 
> I would be willing to provide a copy of the file for a small fee. My main concern is getting this car running :thumbup:


I hear ya, having a bunch of money into a car and having it run like garbage sucks. The best thing I did was have Dave tune my car using maestro. Night and day difference just paying someone to get it running awesome verse spending months and getting nowhere and not fully enjoying car. Keep us posted on how it turns out 🏻


----------



## StaceyS3 (Sep 22, 2012)

Look forward to your results on the 80mm Richard

I'd happily send some money for a copy to give me a base file to start with :beer:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Richard how did the tuning go???


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm anxious to see the results as well since mine will also be tuned with an 80mm throttle body and a 6266 TS


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Richard how did the tuning go???


My tuner has gout in his foot, been in the hospital most of last week. I expect him to be back at work this week. I will post updates as soon as I know something. :thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> My tuner has gout in his foot, been in the hospital most of last week. I expect him to be back at work this week. I will post updates as soon as I know something. :thumbup:


:thumbup: Anxious to see what the car finally does when tuned!


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> My tuner has gout in his foot, been in the hospital most of last week. I expect him to be back at work this week. I will post updates as soon as I know something. :thumbup:


Awesome. Looking forward to it🏻


----------



## NSIV (May 21, 2015)

Most of the Supra community has seen this but I figured I would share on here. If you are running AEM Infinity there is currently a plug and play gauge available that reads off the CAN and is very useful. Not only does it display dozens of useful parameters but it also will throw a warning at you when you hit a boost cut, lean cut, overheat, etc. Also available is the knock screen that will show you per cylinder knock and save peak values. I made a little video clicking through some of the screens. Email [email protected] if you would like to order. PNP gauges are $375 shipped.


















The danger to manifold is just a joke, not actual screen.

Video...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNZndVfeQEg


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> :thumbup: Anxious to see what the car finally does when tuned!


Hello everyone. I found out through some investigation that I had a serious mechanical/timing error that can be explained here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7538434-ATTN-Integrated-Engineering-Crank-Gear-Upgrade

I re-timed the motor today and I am going to put the plugs back in it and fire it tomorrow. This error on my part caused the actual crank timing to be off by 60 degrees in the positive direction!!! I believe the pistons were well into the downstroke before the spark plugs were firing. God knows what time the injectors were spraying based on the faulty crank timing.:facepalm:


----------



## velocitychris (Jul 16, 2011)

*One Year in...*

Hey Max,

Having read through your thread over the past year it sounds like life with the Infinity has been great. As always, your thoroughness is tremendous help. I'd like to hear some of your thoughts on the system to a total newb when it comes to custom ECU. 

After nearly a two year hiatus due to finances, my TT track/tarmac rally project is coming back to life. It is the same 225 Quattro, AMU, 06A, 2001 as your is. Whacked pistons against valves and had to get the engine rebuilt. Went for a 550 Integrated Engineering bore/stroke affair. Finally getting to the head and putting into the AMU the parts to take advantage of the new short block. Have the Haldex unit as well.

In order to use the engine to its potential, need to tune the ECU. I had not intended to be this deep into the engine this quick, but here I am, needing to buy a new ECU. I've never tuned an engine so I'm looking for a 'friendly' way of learning how to do it. Everything that I see here points me to this purchase. What would be some of your thoughts to me and other novices?

BTW - PM sent on a few specific details.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

So after reading the last paragraph in this picture










Has it been confirmed that cruise control does not work? If so that might kind of suck


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Unless there is some way to set it up that I'm unaware of it doesn't work on my Infinity powered TT


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

*Testing the 1.8T PnP AEM infinity standalone EMS &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;*



BeasTToftheEast said:


> Unless there is some way to set it up that I'm unaware of it doesn't work on my Infinity powered TT


Thank you for the reply . Also how is your beast running. Haven't seen many updates on your thread


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Thank you for the reply . Also how is your beast running. Haven't seen many updates on your thread


Unfortunately the original build up wasn't done perfectly and now I'm forced to get a new block and pistons, but luckilly now I have Arnold with Pagparts working on it. The motor should be back in running condition in about 2 weeks.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

BeasTToftheEast said:


> Unfortunately the original build up wasn't done perfectly and now I'm forced to get a new block and pistons, but luckilly now I have Arnold with Pagparts working on it. The motor should be back in running condition in about 2 weeks.


Oh that really sucks. Arnold will take care of you, I got to meet Arnold a few years ago, great guy and glad he does what he does, best vendor on here by far


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Absolutely! He is the only one I will ever let do maintenance or any serious work on my car while I own it. I could write a novel with all the bad experiences I've had with performance and body shops.


----------



## NightCat (Oct 1, 2011)

Chris164935 said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't work. A lot of the pins on the ECUs are the same from wiring diagrams I found online (compared to the diagrams I have in my Bentley for B5 A4s). I think the only real snag you might run into is with the electronic thermostat. But, I'm sure that could easily be figured out (most likely have to convert to a mechanical setup, could probably use the AWM B5 thermostat housing).
> 
> Also, doing a quick search, I see there are a couple (or at least one) B6 A4s running the Vi-PEC PnP ECU.


Hate to bump an old post, however. 

I recently contacted AEM for information regarding the 30-3903 PnP Harness for compatibility with other 1.8T equipped vehicles.

Specifically, a B6 A4.. 

Would anyone be able to verify compatibility between the AWP Harness and AMB Harness? I've been unable to find ECU Pinouts on the web, seems as though 90% of the post replies are people on their high horse saying to buy a Bentley manual, the other 10% are people with Bentley manual's saying that the information isn't in there.

Regardless, Mike T. is the guy who has successfully run a Vi-Pec/LinkECU on a B6, I've been in contact with him about that. The issue is indeed the thermostat but is easily worked around.

I'm tied between the LinkECU and AEM and am trying to find out if the AEM 30-3903 w/ Infinity 6 or 8H would plug and play right into my OEM Harness. Vehicle is an 03 A4 1.8TQM (AMB)


----------



## Gary_808 (Jan 2, 2014)

You could bell out your loom, aem gives you the pin out of their adapter on the pdf


----------



## quattro5v (Jan 11, 2012)

Pisko said:


> Yeah, here is atleast one with vipec.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-72L9dcV_w0


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbez5IiCSGk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4EKpDmzqhw


----------



## daunicorn (Apr 20, 2005)

Gary_808 said:


> You could bell out your loom, aem gives you the pin out of their adapter on the pdf


Must find this pdf. Rather have a harness for the motor then a pnp connector.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

I don't see why it won't work in a b6 a4. I currently run a b6 a4 factory ecu in my mk4 gti daily and it works fine minus a few fault codes that I turned off with maestro.

My aem infinity in my mk4 race car has been rewired and configured to be a normal off the shelf infinity as I rewired the car and now not using the mk4 jumper harness.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

L.I.VW13 said:


> I don't see why it won't work in a b6 a4. I currently run a b6 a4 factory ecu in my mk4 gti daily and it works fine minus a few fault codes that I turned off with maestro.
> 
> My aem infinity in my mk4 race car has been rewired and configured to be a normal off the shelf infinity as I rewired the car and now not using the mk4 jumper harness.


Is there any benefit to rewiring engine than using jumper harness? I know a lot of stuff can be Depinned from factory harness as its not needed anymore


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Is there any benefit to rewiring engine than using jumper harness? I know a lot of stuff can be Depinned from factory harness as its not needed anymore


The benefit is that all unused wiring is removed, and all my additional sensors are now plumbed with the normal sensors, and directly put into the ecu. Less clutter, no extra gauges, and a lighter weight harness. Etc. with the amount of extra sensors that I have added, it would make for a very messy cluster of wires into the cabin.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Due to my harness not being in great shape I'm curious to know the costs involved with getting a custom wiring harness for the car, any ideas?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Look in classifieds. I bought 2 harnesses to make one. It's not cheap but you can buy aem's universal harness and go from there. I'm sure it's cheaper to just buy the plug and play one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I know I can buy a brand new AWP harness for like $700 or a used one for like $150. I guess I'll look into the AEM harnesses. The thing is I want to be able to keep my creature comforts in the car as well if possible.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Your gonna lose cruise control no matter which route you go unfortunately. I got a buddy locally that has a Mazda rx8 car and he wired in his aem infinity himself. Looks awesome but lots of work. He also screwed some wiring up and when it was getting dyno tuned they had to fix a lot and it costed him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh I'm not worried about cruise control at this point, just the reliability of my electrical system since my stock AMU wiring harness should be replaced.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

If you are confident in wiring id totally wire it in myself. Saves cost of adapter harness that's 300 bucks and also the wiring is new 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aldvrn (May 12, 2010)

i just have received the infinity 6 with harness for 1.8t. im following this threat and other good comments about this standalone, today i removec the stock ecu, im working on the harness of the car relocating battery and removing stuff i'm not using to "clean the engine bay", i can upload some pictures im thinking to make a threat about the project, my question is if i can remove the fcm and make the infinity control both fans and A/A to turn on when reach XX temp. (i'm not tuner but i want to tune my own car)


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

If anyone is looking to bite the bullet on one of these, I am selling the infinity, jumper harness and 5 bar map sensor, along with the tune that's on it for $1600 shipped. 

I am now going with the bigger 708 infinity box to control more things and to get more I/o out of it as I have added more and more to the car.

It's only got roughly 1500 miles on it and works great with the right tuner.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

You can buy it for less than 1600 harness included fyi


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

I am including a base map, and a stainless 5 bar map sensor with this price 

Thanks for the concern:thumbup:


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

So i understand this whole thread is about the plug and play setup for the infinity but i thought it may be a good place to ask this as well. Aem sells a kit to set you up with making your own engine harness, is there any benefit to doing so? The point being, most of us who use this or those like myself who are on the edge of getting one have deleted a whole host of things from SAI to EVAP and have all of those wires in our engine bay doing absolutely nothing and i was wondering if i cut each plug that i need off of my engine harness with a 6" lead and plugged them into their respective sensor and ran new wires to the Aem, would that be worth it? Soldering and heat shrinking is no problem for me, i actually enjoy wiring. I just didn't know if that would have any benefit over just using the plug and play jumper.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

I have the plug and play harness but I'm still removing all wires not needed from harness to clean it up. Sometimes I think it would of been easier starting from scratch. But I think if you try to basically cut off oem connections on ecu and wire it all in yourself might be even more a pain in the ass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Benefit to the PNP is if you live in an area that still requires inspection, every 1-2 years you can pop the stock computer back in and pass emissions.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

bonesaw said:


> Benefit to the PNP is if you live in an area that still requires inspection, every 1-2 years you can pop the stock computer back in and pass emissions.


Thats not an issue, good thought though. The only thing is that you would still be missing evap and what not? I was just wondering if anyone else has done the full wire? Any other pros to that vs the PnP besides less wires in the bay?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Testing the 1.8T PnP AEM infinity standalone EMS &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;*

New wiring, although I am generally dealing with cars much older. Also no soldering a splicing if you are extending, hiding, etc. new wire from ecu to connectors.

The con is more work, and more money.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

This is still in the preparation stage for me as i wont be able to afford an Aem until tax season, however i decided i am going to go with a custom harness using Aem's mini harness. The wires not included in the mini harness, i will put into the Molex connector myself and run new all the way to the plug that i left a pig tail on. This will allow me to run all the wires i need in a better fashion than from the factory. I am going to leave a few things here that may be able to help others in the future. I have spent most of my day working on this and i am trying to make it useful for everyone else who wants to make their own harness for the Infinity. 

This is a wiring diagram for the main 80 pin plug of the Infinity. It also includes a full wiring diagram of the common 1.8t ecus and links to aem's wiring diagrams.
This works way better if you download it and use it in excel vs in google docs.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bya2M5bV6mFKaHRrcUhwX3dRNDg/view?usp=sharing


You will also need some crimpers, these are the ones i am going with.
https://www.amazon.com/Harness-Crim...qid=1481666046&sr=8-42&keywords=Molex+crimper


----------



## aldvrn (May 12, 2010)

*no injector and coil*

Good afternoon and happy new year, i'm having problems with the infinity with the pnp adapter harness for 1.8t. i'm trying to run it in a Seat Leon 1.8T basically is the "same" as MK4 golf, "same ecu". the car runs great with the stock ecu, with the infinity there's no coil and injector signal. i'm registered in the infinity page registered the ecu but i'm having this problem. i'm not sure if i have to do something extra with the harness like a ground or any signal i suppose it is plug and play but anything is possible, hope someone can help me.


the car have 

630cc inj. siemens
oem vw top red coils
automotive fuel pump 340


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Does your car use a wideband sensor??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aldvrn (May 12, 2010)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Does your car use a wideband sensor???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes I have AEM wideband, and other gauges like oil press. Oil temp. Volts. Truboost. And knock link sensor g4. Actually it have the maf disconnected but that's not the reason of why I don't have coils and injector signal. Tomorrow I'll change the ECU wire connectors because the actual have some wires repaired. To make 100% safe connections. I thinking to wire up only what is necessary. Remove the wires of sai n249 etc etc. Use only coils injectors headcam position sensor knock sensors crank sensors and the necessary as I said. 

Hope someone with experience with this ECU can help me.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

No I meant does your oem ecu use Wideband. It wouldn't surprise me if your car is narrowband and you need to do wideband conversion. Otherwise no reason it shouldn't work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aldvrn (May 12, 2010)

thanks for answer, but sorry i'm i can't tell you which it use because i'm not sure. what's the difference? how i can know it ?
hope can help me.

yesterday i used the car around the highway to test it, looking for leaks or something else, everything is ok the the engine. with the oem ecu of course, but obviously i need the aem infinity for tune it. With the oem ecu is really hard to drive because the air/fuel mixture and the ecu are no mapped and the car have new headcam camshafts valves etc.

i'm like a child with a new toy but without batteries to use it lol:laugh:


have a good day everyone eace:

EDIT

the throttle body is dbw from factory, still have dbw but upgrated for 80mm dbw too, it works perfect


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

What engine code is your engine. We have awd, aww, and awp on our 1.8t transverse engines here in states on our VW. But as an example early Audi TT cars are narrowband so what people do is get a wideband conversion harness adapter and a later Bosch ecu that is wideband and it works great. The aem is setup for wideband so if your car is narrowband you need conversion adapter harness 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

As mentioned, if you have a narrowband ECU, you have to add the wideband pin to your existing harness and convert the harness to wideband. The stock narrowband ECU will still run an read the wideband sensor (strange but it does work).

If not, then you have an issue with your connectivity or the harness converter.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Copy/pasted from an early post in this thread:

" I took the free time I had to integrate a wideband sensor into my narrowbanded ECU harness... I used one of those wideband harness converters and retrofitted the missing # 52/71 pins into the narrowband harness. 










These are the missing pins on a narrowband harness that need to be pinned for retrofitting a wideband into the standalone without using the auxiliary "


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Unitronic sells wideband conversion harness. Adds wideband to non wideband harness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aldvrn (May 12, 2010)

hello, thanks all for answers, well yesterday i changed the small connector of the ecu because it was touched repaired etc, i have a pair of connectors from a donnor car everything was fine i only changed the small connector, the big connector was in good condition only changed the housing of the connector because the old one doesn't has the retaining clip.










I started the car again without problems with the oem ecu, and fitted the maf too.

Before start the engine i deleted old codes started the engine and and it drops these:










after a while with the engine in idle (5 minutes approx) i rev up a little and it drop an extra error:










The Head cam is a AEB, with the valve on the right side of the cam.










Today will check the if for the missing # 52/71 pins.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

Easiest way to tell if the car is wide and is look at the primary o2 sensor. Wideband is a 6 wire sensor, narrowband is 4 wire.

The infinity did not support a maf sensor so you do not need that.

Also the infinity requires an aem map sensor along with the adapter harness or reworking the oem wiring to the new map sensor.


----------



## aldvrn (May 12, 2010)

L.I.VW13 said:


> Easiest way to tell if the car is wide and is look at the primary o2 sensor. Wideband is a 6 wire sensor, narrowband is 4 wire.
> 
> The infinity did not support a maf sensor so you do not need that.
> 
> Also the infinity requires an aem map sensor along with the adapter harness or reworking the oem wiring to the new map sensor.



thanks for your answer, i can't use the oem map sensor ?
i will buy the aem 5bar map sensor today, but if i can use with the oem map sensor at least to drive in normal conditions in the streets meanwhile i wait for the aem map sensor.


what could be wrong with the car? why i don't have coil and injectors with the infinity and with the oem ecu the engine turn on without problem?

i can't use the oem ecu because it's not mapped and the car have new headcam, camshafts, ie manifold, 80mm tb, 630cc injec, etc etc.. i think the ecu are saying "I FEEL THE POWER but i can't move this new heart" lol.


this is a brand new infinity ecu with the 1.8t plug and play harness. i'm not sure if i have to do something extra with the wires to make the infinity works. i don't want to waste time and money sending the unit to aem for no reason, i want to be sure everything is ok with the car before send the ecu to aem.


EDIT
the first oxygen sensor have 6 wires and the second have 4
and i just ordered the 5bar aem sensor:bs:


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

aldvrn said:


> thanks for your answer, i can't use the oem map sensor ?
> i will buy the aem 5bar map sensor today, but if i can use with the oem map sensor at least to drive in normal conditions in the streets meanwhile i wait for the aem map sensor.
> 
> 
> ...



Your car is a wideband car. The ecu will work without issues. There is an error in your setup.

You cannot use the factory map sensor with the infinity, but that is not your running issue.

Did you sent up the proper crank/cam triggers?

Did you go through all the wizards in the drop down? To select the proper injectors and throttle?

Cams you will have to tune with the ve table.


----------



## aldvrn (May 12, 2010)

L.I.VW13 said:


> Your car is a wideband car. The ecu will work without issues. There is an error in your setup.
> 
> You cannot use the factory map sensor with the infinity, but that is not your running issue.
> 
> ...


thanks for your answer.

i ordered yesterday the 5bar aem map sensor and both oxygen sensors.

Did you sent up the proper crank/cam triggers?
im sorry but i don't understand the question, the engine runs with the oem ecu.

yes i selected the siemens 60lb inj.
the TB is DBW Chrysler 80mm on the list are the oem tb, and 2 of GM.

i can hear the fuel pump and the TB but im sure im having setup problems. 

if you are familiarized with this could you help me with the wizard process? thanks


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

AWP 1.8t's don't have MAP sensors. They have "boost sensors" (before the throttle blade) which is why you have to use the add on MAP sensor. And nothing says you have to use the AEM sensor but they do make a pretty nifty adapter harness so it's just plug and play. 

Are you using the AEB cam sensor? If so, that's your problem. The AEB cam pattern is a single tooth and the AWP has four teeth (two short, two long). It's never going to sync and start firing coils and injectors if you keep sending it the wrong cam signal. Have you even looked at the software to see if Sync State is turning on? If it doesn't turn on, then it'll never attempt to fire the coils or the injectors. You're using something for a specific app on a different app and you're just expecting it to plug in a start up? C'mon, do some real troubleshooting. 

BTW it says right in the instructions that the MAP sensor is a "boost sensor" and that you need a true MAP sensor and there's the PN for the AEM sensor adapter. Did you just order a MAP sensor without getting the adapter? RTFM!


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

aldvrn said:


> could you help me with the wizard process? thanks


That's in the instructions too. It doesn't sound like you've seen the instructions so here: http://aemelectronics.com/files/instructions/30-3903%20Infinity%20Plug%20&%20Play%20Jumper%20Harness%20VW%202002-2005%20MKIV%20Golf%20Jetta%201.8T.pdf


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Re pnp harness vs making your own, sometimes spending a little money up front is the cheapest thing you can do. If you have a good factory harness, use the pnp adapter harness - it'll get you waaay ahead. Unless you're experienced in building harnesses for EFI, I wouldn't attempt it. I do EMS setup and tuning for a living and on almost every single project where a customer wanted to "save money" by building their own harness, I have to re-do them because they're done wrong. I also find that in most cases, when someone f's up their harness, they usually blame the EMS for not working. :what: 

You can easily remove extra circuits out of your factory harness to thin it out if you want but there's really not even a benefit to that. But again, unless you're very familiar with sound wiring practices/techniques, don't bother. Save yourself the head ache and just use the AEM adapter harness. I'm not aware of anyone offering a 1.8t layover engine harness - hmmm, maybe I'll start offering those for swaps and stuff. Any interest?

Also, re cruise control, if you haven't already noticed, AEM is pretty serious on selling the Infinity as a "race only" product. It wouldn't exactly play well to say your product is race only but then support cruise control. I think we're lucky it at least supports A/C.


----------



## aldvrn (May 12, 2010)

punkrider99 said:


> AWP 1.8t's don't have MAP sensors. They have "boost sensors" (before the throttle blade) which is why you have to use the add on MAP sensor. And nothing says you have to use the AEM sensor but they do make a pretty nifty adapter harness so it's just plug and play.
> 
> Are you using the AEB cam sensor? If so, that's your problem. The AEB cam pattern is a single tooth and the AWP has four teeth (two short, two long). It's never going to sync and start firing coils and injectors if you keep sending it the wrong cam signal. Have you even looked at the software to see if Sync State is turning on? If it doesn't turn on, then it'll never attempt to fire the coils or the injectors. You're using something for a specific app on a different app and you're just expecting it to plug in a start up? C'mon, do some real troubleshooting.
> 
> BTW it says right in the instructions that the MAP sensor is a "boost sensor" and that you need a true MAP sensor and there's the PN for the AEM sensor adapter. Did you just order a MAP sensor without getting the adapter? RTFM!


hello, thanks for all answers, and thanks too because it's information new for me, i'm sorry but i'm not tuner or vw specialist, i really appreciate your time and all the information on vortex it helped me a lot. I just restored almost everything on the car and paint too, i can make a threat later with all pictures and information about the car.

Firstly i sent the car to a "tuner" because they suppose to make the infinity works, they can't make it work. In my country VAG cars are not common and always has been difficult to find someone good out there. 

They can't and i take the car back to home, and here i'm trying to make it work :laugh:

I'm not familiarized with EMS and English is not my main language, but i think i'm going in good way :laugh:

today will spend sometime with the infinity tuner and will check the setup wizard, and will check about the sync state, if is in ON position what i supose to do? change the "cam pattern"?


----------



## aldvrn (May 12, 2010)

Just checked the sensor part #058905161B
And the wheel is the one window trigger. Checked again the wizard and still no coil.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

The cam trigger needs to be an awp (4 window). That's why it's not working


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

*Testing the 1.8T PnP AEM infinity standalone EMS &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;*



L.I.VW13 said:


> The cam trigger needs to be an awp (4 window). That's why it's not working


Hopefully for his sake the cam gear is the correct one. Makes a person wonder if they didn't put in the correct trigger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

*Testing the 1.8T PnP AEM infinity standalone EMS &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;*

Well got some major issues. 

Went to start my car and the battery was dead. Disconnected the terminals and recharged the battery. After a day I put terminals on and started the car. All seemed fine except I got no throttle control and car was idling real bad. Shut car off and turned back on and now it won't start. When logging my IAT temp is 200° and my coolant temp is 250° and the throttle position is stuck at 50%. So the ecu is getting some incorrect data and I cannot get anything to go back to normal. What would cause tb and IAT and Coolant temp to go bad. Is it possible the ecu is fried or maybe something worse. Checked all connections and everything is the same when I did the install over two months ago. 

This car had been running great up until the battery died


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aldvrn (May 12, 2010)

Well not good news. I changed the wheel for the 4 windows and checked again the wizard and the engine not run with the infinity. But with the OEM ECU the engine turn on. 

I'm not sure how to manipulate the sync state if anyone can help me with that.. I will really appreciate it because at this level I'm not sure if the problem is me or the infinity


----------



## aldvrn (May 12, 2010)

Will upload some pictures tonight to show my setup. I have 2 cam position sensor same part number and I'm using OEM. The other one is generic.


----------



## aldvrn (May 12, 2010)

*no coils/inj aem infinity*

Some ic:ic: of my setup.eace:
have in tank Aeromotive fuel pump 380
Aeromotive adjustable fuel regulator
IE 1.8T Intake Manifold
IE fuel rail
Siemens DEKA 630cc High Impedance Injectors
2.0TFSI Crankshaft with pulley. And Damper
IE Timing Belt Tensioner
Blue Timing Belt
IE Billet Adjustable Camshaft Gear
IE 1.8T Street / Strip Camshaft Set
And other extras...

Changed the 1 window wheel of the cam position with 4 windows. And still no spark.

In the Advanced Setup of the Infinity in Lambda Control i tried disabling the UEGO1 Sensor.









-
In this picture have unchecked that option but now i have it checked.








-
The details values are stock








-








-








-
I followed the procedure to set up the TB i choose the silverblade. p#53032801AC made in germany








-








-








-
I'm not sure what to do here, i let it stock. could that be the reason of no ignition/injectors?








-
stock








-








-


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

aldvrn said:


> I'm not sure how to manipulate the sync state if anyone can help me with that.. I will really appreciate it because at this level I'm not sure if the problem is me or the infinity


You don't manipulate Sync State. It's a channel the reports whether or not the ECU is "synced" and recognizing both the crank and cam patterns. It is either 0 (off) or 1 (on). Does Sync State go from 0 to 1 when you crank the engine? This is the first and most basic thing that must happen before the ECU will even try to run the engine. None of your other wizard settings make a difference right now if Sync State never turns on. If you want to test for spark and fuel, you can load the diagnostic firmware and run the diag wizard and wire each output individually. This will at least tell you that things are wired correctly. 

Also, for everyone else, you don't technically need to run the 4 tooth cam wheel. It's what the AWP comes with so the 1.8t timing pattern in the wizard is setup for it but there's also the universal 60-2 crank VR with 1 tooth cam Hall pattern that he could have used. Either one will work.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

We've been having lots of issues with the ecu's failing in our cars. Yes, singer vehicle design uses aem infinity 2 ecu, same part number that we run for our plug and play. And it's becoming an issue. Make sure you're backing up your memory card so you don't lose everything. I've had to wipe and restore a couple ecu's recently.

Love the stuff but it's become scary to think how long mine will last in my cars.


----------



## aldvrn (May 12, 2010)

punkrider99 said:


> You don't manipulate Sync State. It's a channel the reports whether or not the ECU is "synced" and recognizing both the crank and cam patterns. It is either 0 (off) or 1 (on). Does Sync State go from 0 to 1 when you crank the engine? This is the first and most basic thing that must happen before the ECU will even try to run the engine. None of your other wizard settings make a difference right now if Sync State never turns on. If you want to test for spark and fuel, you can load the diagnostic firmware and run the diag wizard and wire each output individually. This will at least tell you that things are wired correctly.
> 
> Also, for everyone else, you don't technically need to run the 4 tooth cam wheel. It's what the AWP comes with so the 1.8t timing pattern in the wizard is setup for it but there's also the universal 60-2 crank VR with 1 tooth cam Hall pattern that he could have used. Either one will work.


Could you tell me what's the procedure to do this?


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Vegeta Gti said:


> We've been having lots of issues with the ecu's failing in our cars. Yes, singer vehicle design uses aem infinity 2 ecu, same part number that we run for our plug and play. And it's becoming an issue. Make sure you're backing up your memory card so you don't lose everything. I've had to wipe and restore a couple ecu's recently.
> 
> Love the stuff but it's become scary to think how long mine will last in my cars.


ECU's failing? How? What memory card? There's no memory card in the Infinity. Wipe and restore a couple ECU's? So you had to reload the firmware? That's not ECU's failing - that's just reloading firmware. What do you mean scary to think how long it will last? ECU's don't just wear out. Bad things happening externally is what makes an ECU fail. And the Singer cars use the big Infinity box that has two connectors - definitely not the same as the 506/508 used on the 1.8t's. 

Are there any other details you can mix up or more bad info you can share with us?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

How do you know what's in a singer car?


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

Vegeta Gti said:


> We've been having lots of issues with the ecu's failing in our cars. Yes, singer vehicle design uses aem infinity 2 ecu, same part number that we run for our plug and play. And it's becoming an issue. Make sure you're backing up your memory card so you don't lose everything. I've had to wipe and restore a couple ecu's recently.
> 
> Love the stuff but it's become scary to think how long mine will last in my cars.



What the heck is this all about?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Apparently it doesn't matter, I'll gracefully unfollow this.


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Apparently it doesn't matter, I'll gracefully unfollow this.


AEM told me they have been having a lot of issues with the 506 & 508 some type of relay fault. Units there shipping now have a beefier relay. Mine ended up with this issue and there shipping me a replacement right now. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

punkrider99 said:


> ECU's failing? How? What memory card? There's no memory card in the Infinity. Wipe and restore a couple ECU's? So you had to reload the firmware? That's not ECU's failing - that's just reloading firmware. What do you mean scary to think how long it will last? ECU's don't just wear out. Bad things happening externally is what makes an ECU fail. And the Singer cars use the big Infinity box that has two connectors - definitely not the same as the 506/508 used on the 1.8t's.
> 
> Are there any other details you can mix up or more bad info you can share with us?


AEM is working with me on a failure that they describe as "Internal Comms Failure" they have been having many failures do to a relay issue. New units and repaired units have new beefier relay along with some other tweaks. I'll post screens if you need but my word should be enough!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Will they fix anyone's ecu. I bought mine extremely lightly used and haven't used it yet. Just thinking if they will upgrade it to send it in now before I have problems


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

WiKKiDTT said:


> I'll post screens if you need but my word should be enough!


By all means, post screens. There's no relay inside the Infinity so I'm wondering what you mixed that up with.


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Will they fix anyone's ecu. I bought mine extremely lightly used and haven't used it yet. Just thinking if they will upgrade it to send it in now before I have problems
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's no "upgrade". Dude probably zapped his box so they're replacing a resistor or something. I've installed a LOT of these boxes and haven't once had an issue.


----------



## aldvrn (May 12, 2010)

i started the engine with the infinity i was missing something in the wizard specifically in the engine protection.


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

NICE! :thumbup: Yeah, the engine protection stuff can get you sometimes. If you didn't have a MAP sensor connected, the MAP voltage will pull up to 5v which will max out the MAP reading and trigger the over boost protection.


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

punkrider99 said:


> By all means, post screens. There's no relay inside the Infinity so I'm wondering what you mixed that up with.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

*Testing the 1.8T PnP AEM infinity standalone EMS &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;*



punkrider99 said:


> There's no "upgrade". Dude probably zapped his box so they're replacing a resistor or something. I've installed a LOT of these boxes and haven't once had an issue.


Dude your a joke. Our company has purchased and installed the most Infinity ECU's than any surrounding state and out of the 40-50 we have installed we have had 7 failures. And I'm not even referring to there other stand alone in which we do a lot more of. Talk to there R&D department. They'll let you know the deal. Electronics fail and sometimes faster than others. There is a reason why they are a 1/4 of the cost of others. I get a lot of there stuff for free but I'm not gonna let that change my opinion on the quality and failure rate. 

Now this exact issue is the first of its kind for our company. We had two that were not sealed completely and shorted, one that was DOA, Two that were calibrated wrong and wouldn't read config files and one that was missing the USB to load files to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

So where are the screens showing AEM saying they "been having many failures do to a relay issue new units and repaired units have new beefier relay along with some other tweaks"? Looks like the tech support guy that started your RMA ticket labeled it as "internal comms problems" which is strange since you said earlier that you had comms since you were able to see your temps were way off and other things were acting weird. What does a comms problem have to do with this mystery relay that you think is inside the Infinity?

I'd like to know how it is that you seem to know how many Infinity's other shops in surrounding states are buying and installing. Does AEM share their sales info with you? Your company cranks out a lot of Infinity's if you've done 40-50.... what's the name of your shop? 

Let's talk about your failures. So you killed two Infinity's by getting them wet enough to short out. What did you do, blast them with a power washer? One was DOA - that's tough to believe because they test 100% of their EMS's (I've seen them do it). Two were "calibrated wrong" and wouldn't read config files? Is that a failure? And one was missing "the USB" to load files? What do you mean missing "the USB"? Like the free USB cable they provide? Was it missing and you couldn't possibly find another one to use? Is that a failure? 

How is it that you get a lot of AEM stuff for free? Are you sponsored by them? 

You screen shot from your phone of your RMA ticket doesn't prove anything. How about you show us their inspection report? I really want to see their notes about all the relay problems they're having since there aren't any relays in the Infinity.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Lol this is funny, it's bad enough that aem sent my old shop a couple ecu's after they took a dump on a couple costumers driving and they won't be in certain retromod Porsches anymore either. I guess the engineer's there are lying too?


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Since you're a fabricator, I'm sure you know a lot about electronics and engine management systems too. Did you find the memory card on the Infinity that doesn't exist yet?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

I play with it all, I was running and fabricating at my previous shop. Crappy maestro to aem s1 and 2, Infinity units, cobb, megasquirt, hondata crap, motec, hp tuner, efi live, etc. Learned over time and then went to school. I'm not saying I'm the end all master. But it seems you're the master here, quickly crapping on people and their experiences. You've posted some helpful stuff, but your not currently. I'm sure you can't be proven wrong and if so, you're still not wrong. I have a usb slot on mine in my mk1. There's a picture here somewhere, you've already searched me, keep searching.


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Pretty cool (and professional) of you to be sharing the problems your employer is having with custom wired hand built cars - 'cause I'm sure the wiring/setup/install or the customer are NEVER to blame. You had to reload some firmware files and so you decide to gush about it online and tell everyone how bad the Infinity is and how scared you are of how long it'll last on your car. Grow up. I did come here to help since I do have a lot of experience with the Infinity and this application. What did you post that's remotely helpful? Just had to get your 'look at me, i'm a hater' posts in there. Great for you.

You and WiKKiD don't know what you're talking about and I'm a dick for calling you on it? Um, okay.


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

*Testing the 1.8T PnP AEM infinity standalone EMS &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;*



punkrider99 said:


> So where are the screens showing AEM saying they "been having many failures do to a relay issue new units and repaired units have new beefier relay along with some other tweaks"? Looks like the tech support guy that started your RMA ticket labeled it as "internal comms problems" which is strange since you said earlier that you had comms since you were able to see your temps were way off and other things were acting weird. What does a comms problem have to do with this mystery relay that you think is inside the Infinity?
> 
> I'd like to know how it is that you seem to know how many Infinity's other shops in surrounding states are buying and installing. Does AEM share their sales info with you? Your company cranks out a lot of Infinity's if you've done 40-50.... what's the name of your shop?
> 
> ...



Read what they put at the bottom "Relay and Patch IH whatever that is"

If you actually sold there product you would know how they show product sold in your region at the end of each quarter. Clearly your not a dealer as you would know that!They show total amount sold in surrounding states and how much money you spent and on what. Like accessories, ecu, pnp harnesses, etc... They give you "AEM cash" for use in purchasing gear at the end of every year as a sales bonus for your use so we get about $7-10k which we use to buy product for personal use. 

Missing USB port means there was no physical connector on the ecu. Don't use there USB cables so that's not what I meant and could care less about the free cable. 

Unless you install your units inside the car they get wet and when used in dune buggy's and custom vehicle for hill climbing or Marine stuff get wet and damp. And I'm not talking a lot of water. All it takes is a small amount to seep in an poof that's all she wrote. 

They do test a lot of there gear before shipping but! There company isn't some perfect company that doesn't screw up daily. **** even the masters of tech "Apple, Samsung, LG, Intel have faulty product that's DOA" AEM isnt God so failure happens. 

Your clearly a AEM fan boy. Your post are hilarious keep up the good work!!!🤡

As for free gear. I'm currently a CD7 theme developer and work with Lawson from AEM so I was provided a CD7 in return for my ideas and design. Along with other items they have sent me. Also a tester for Apple, Ring, DoorBird, Netgear, Pakedge, Crestron, RTI and many other tech companies who provide me free gear for my input and help in design and R&D. Even Amazon sends me free gear! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

*Testing the 1.8T PnP AEM infinity standalone EMS &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;*



punkrider99 said:


> Pretty cool (and professional) of you to be sharing the problems your employer is having with custom wired hand built cars - 'cause I'm sure the wiring/setup/install or the customer are NEVER to blame. You had to reload some firmware files and so you decide to gush about it online and tell everyone how bad the Infinity is and how scared you are of how long it'll last on your car. Grow up. I did come here to help since I do have a lot of experience with the Infinity and this application. What did you post that's remotely helpful? Just had to get your 'look at me, i'm a hater' posts in there. Great for you.
> 
> You and WiKKiD don't know what you're talking about and I'm a dick for calling you on it? Um, okay.


^And the insults start! ^ you really ought to do you homework. Pretty sure if you go on over to the AEM fourm you'll see many failures listed with RMA's. Hmmmmm sure those are fake too.......... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdshft (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## SpOoOling1.8T (Dec 12, 2004)

OP any update on the tuning and your experience with it? How do you like it so far


----------



## Islandsilvia (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey guys, not sure if there is anyone running this as yet. But as a potential buyer I have a question. 

Can the few feature be disabled so the unit Cam be used on the early mk4 that has the dbc? 

Not sure if this was covered already but a definitive answer would be helpful.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Islandsilvia said:


> Hey guys, not sure if there is anyone running this as yet. But as a potential buyer I have a question.
> 
> Can the few feature be disabled so the unit Cam be used on the early mk4 that has the dbc?
> 
> Not sure if this was covered already but a definitive answer would be helpful.


Don't think that's an option 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> As mentioned, if you have a narrowband ECU, you have to add the wideband pin to your existing harness and convert the harness to wideband. The stock narrowband ECU will still run an read the wideband sensor (strange but it does work).
> 
> If not, then you have an issue with your connectivity or the harness converter.


I did one wideband conversion (MK4), but second one throws code 
16514 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1 
P0130 - 35-00 - Malfunction in Circuit

Does anybody have a sketch or wiring diagram that shows the 4 pin connector (car side) on one end, and the 5/6 pin connector of the new wideband sensor (sensor side) on the other, with the extra two wires going to pin 71/52 of the existing ECU connector? 

I want to trace and measure (using the first car as comparison/reference).


----------



## Cookiez (Apr 7, 2014)

So Marcus or others that have been using the AEM unit for a while.

Still happy?


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

def like to hear what guys are thinking of this setup after some time with it........ ive got a car looking to run this ecu


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

The haltec is superior.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

Vegeta Gti said:


> The haltec is superior.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


is this the setup your running?

https://www.haltech.com/product/ht-150970-elite-1500-vw-audi-1-8t-awp-only-2001-2006/


----------



## Cookiez (Apr 7, 2014)

The haltec might be superior, but i read about some issues with how it interact with the cluster and A/C, which is pretty important in a daily.

We dont have OBD2 testing on our MOT so a standalone ecu is okay, as long as cluster works as intended


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

carsluTT said:


> is this the setup your running?
> 
> https://www.haltech.com/product/ht-150970-elite-1500-vw-audi-1-8t-awp-only-2001-2006/


I've only played with it, I wish I could run it. I do like the aem but like the vipec you have to add so much extra stuff just get it to run. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

